# WHAT THE HELL?! kakashi perfect susanoo?



## lain2501 (Aug 6, 2014)

You gotta be kidding me, Obito warping from the spirit world giving him his sharingan and now Kakashi able to make perfect susanoo?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

What has been seen.....


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 6, 2014)

all the rules got broken aaahh


----------



## Dreamer2go (Aug 6, 2014)

I like it this twist! Never saw this coming.... 
Kakashi is kinda useless without his Sharingan anyways... no Raikiri...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't stop laughing at this. 

Straight hilarious.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2014)

With the magic of PNJ nothing is impossible it seems. This chapter was seriously messed up from beginning to end. Nothing in it makes any sense.


----------



## InfusionZ (Aug 6, 2014)

This chapter was so stupid I laughed for 3 minutes straight after I read it...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I can't stop laughing at this.
> 
> Straight hilarious.



This. Holy shit


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 6, 2014)

I like the twist as well. Naruto fans be mad.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 6, 2014)

Even Black Zetsu was like what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 6, 2014)

The reactions to this are the best part. :rofl


----------



## Deadway (Aug 6, 2014)

*Biggest load of shit I've ever seen.*

So aside from the random as fuck ass pull of Obito somehow giving him both his sharingans after being turned to ashes, this mother fucker pulls out Perfect Susano. Ok.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi is your god now boys


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

The Scientist said:


> all the rules got broken aaahh



Rules?

What rules?


Kishi never established any to begin with. 


Just a bunch of oddities scattered about. Our job is to try to make sense of it all. But I just can't.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi uses PS in seconds

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 6, 2014)

*Book "How to get Perfect Susano" by Kakashi Hatake*

The algorythm is simple:

1) Despise you comrade;

2)Make friends with him for 1 day;

3) Suffer for 17 years.

4)Get the Perfect Susano.

Work even if you are not the Uchiha.
Looks like the easiest way.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

lol not even Sasuke can believe it.

Dem Obito eyes doe


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishimoto has officially jumped the shark with this bull shit.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 6, 2014)

...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 you knew it was coming


----------



## Dreamer2go (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi is the SIXTH HOKAGE!


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 6, 2014)

MS Kakashi > EMS Madara.


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 6, 2014)

I mean did Obito fusion with him?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2014)

This manga i swear 

I might actually watch KoL's reaction this week

His rage will be hilarious


----------



## hawkeye91 (Aug 6, 2014)

lol he is even become the 6. hokage


----------



## Xcoyote (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Kakashi uses PS in seconds
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



"_I haven't even fully materialized the Susano'o, and it feels as if every cell in my body hurts. How much pain did Itachi go through._" - Sasuke with his inherited Uchiha body


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito pretty much did what Hagoromo did to Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## zoro (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm both laughing at how bad it is and hyperventilating over how epic it is


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

it's so bad that it's actually funny. :rofl


----------



## Kyu (Aug 6, 2014)

MS Kakashi > EMS Sasuke confirmed.

So fucking bad it borders on entertaining.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 6, 2014)

He doesnt even need EMS.
Fck EMS.
Fuck the HUGE amount of chakra.
He has an Obito!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 6, 2014)

kakashi is a fucking genius brah


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 6, 2014)

PERFECT SUSANOO WITH WINGS!!!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito's legacy was cemented...


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2014)

*As much as I love Kakashi...*

OK what the fuck is this shit? 

Now he has two MS which drains the shit out of him... but Kishi completely forgot about chakra drain.

And even more... Now if he goes blind it will be in both eyes... Seriously Kishi? A blind Hokage...

Fodder Kakashi with some Sakumo moves would be better than this


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 6, 2014)

At least we got a Kamui susanoo right?
Heh.....ugh...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

i wonder what its color.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

*How Kakashi???*

Putting the Obito's ghost/spirit materializing in the physical world to give Kakashi an instantaneous eye transplant bullshit aside for a moment... How the fuck is Kakashi able to use the *Perfect* *Stabalized* Susano'O all of a sudden, not being of Uchiha blood and with a *regular *set of Mangekyou Sharingan no less? I don't use the word "asspull" very often, but that's exactly what this was.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi is a god

that's it


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito & Kakashi fusion >>> your fave

Makes no sense but it's now a fact.


----------



## Deana (Aug 6, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Obito pretty much did what Hagoromo did to Naruto and Sasuke.


Yep and once that sharp was jumped . . . this shark is not even a speed bump. 

Here's to the other brother showing up and giving Sakura a power up to make everything complete. She deserves a jump the shark power up if the guys on her team got one.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito said it was temporary, so at best I see Kakashi just keeping the left one and the right one disappears. 

Anyways yes it was stupid.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

The scary thing is there are people out there who probably think this is quality writing.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 6, 2014)

The reactions are priceless


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2014)

*This is the most idiotic, dumb thing that ever happened in this manga*

I'm a big Kakashi fan and even I see it.

This is just.

no.

Damn.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi can potentially beat down VotE Madara. 

Hilarious.


----------



## mrsaphen (Aug 6, 2014)

Why is it okay for Sasuke and Naruto to get a power up from a dead one and for Kakashi it is wrong?


----------



## Kyu (Aug 6, 2014)

Strongest MS user in the manga ain't even an Uchiha.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> The scary thing is there are people out there who probably think this is quality writing.



You know what's more scary?

People who enjoy the manga for what it is, instead of complaining for the tiniest of details

GOD those people scare the hell outta me...


----------



## Gino (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi Uchiha Bitches


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito. 

That's all you need to understand. Just, Obito.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2014)

Just think about it more... What IF he keeps his eyes?

Will he but his headband over both of his eye being completely blind while walking through the street?

Or will he magically be able to deactivate it?

And I don't think he will his Sharigans once again


----------



## Opuni (Aug 6, 2014)

, i've literally lost it, cant stop laughing, need to follow my woman's advice and stop reading shonen


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

After reading this...

...I'm half expecting Sasuke to pull out Hachibi chakra mode v2, just because he was hit with a chakra-cloaked Lariat from Killer B.  Because that's about as much sense as that made.

I can't even be upset at how preposterous it was...it was actually kinda funny.


----------



## Psp123789 (Aug 6, 2014)

So basically in flat out fucking 5 seconds Kakashi gets PS and it has fucking wings like sasuke's????? He doesn't even have EMS.  He also has kamui? Kakashi>>>>>Current Sasuke confirmed


----------



## Cjones (Aug 6, 2014)

What makes this particuarly bad for me, aside from the obvious fact of Kakashi not even being an Uchiha, is the fact that he got that this ridiculous power up...and Sakura is left behind.

Like whoa.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> it's so bad that it's actually funny. :rofl


this right here


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> You know what's more scary?
> 
> *People who enjoy the manga for what it is,* instead of *complaining for the tiniest of details*
> 
> GOD those people scare the hell outta me...


Yes instead of critiquing the fact that Kakashi mastered in 3 seconds what Madara took* YEARS* to achieve with *Uchiha blood coursing through his veins* and  *superior set of eyes,* we should all just fanboy as Kishi shovels horseshit down our throats week after week.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm a big Kakashi fan and even I see it.
> 
> This is just.
> 
> ...



Sasuke and Naruto get asspull powerups all the time. About time Kakashi got one too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Kakashi is a god
> 
> that's it



Nope. 

Obito is a god.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm a big Kakashi fan and even I see it.
> 
> This is just.
> 
> ...



Yes, a part of me is glad Kakashi is doing something but I can't ignore how absurd it is. Kakashi is still the best on that team though...

Honestly, does anyone else get the feeling this was made because Kishi realized he forgot to have Obito give back the physical Sharingan to Kakashi before he died? I just get that feeling.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 6, 2014)

This is the greatest manga in existence because Kakashi of the Sharingan...


----------



## daschysta (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes instead of critiquing the fact that Kakashi mastered in 3 seconds what Madara took* YEARS* to achieve with *Uchiha blood coursing through his veins* and  *superior set of eyes,* we should all just fanboy as Kishi shovels horseshit down our throats week after week.



Obitos eyes are arguably even better than Sasukes. Copy ninja gonna copy. Kakashi has copied moves he doesn't know instantly ever since the manga has started.


----------



## Monster (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes instead of critiquing the fact that Kakashi mastered in 3 seconds what Madara took* YEARS* to achieve with *Uchiha blood coursing through his veins* and  *superior set of eyes,* we should all just fanboy as Kishi shovels horseshit down our throats week after week.



This.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, a part of me is glad Kakashi is doing something but I can't ignore how absurd it is. Kakashi is still the best on that team though...
> 
> Honestly, does anyone else get the feeling this was made because Kishi realized he forgot to have Obito give back the physical Sharingan to Kakashi before he died? I just get that feeling.



I don't think so.

He saved the conversation between obito and kakashi for the last (which was quite lenghty), and gave him the final gift.

It was a good call IMO


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 6, 2014)

I already thought Obito was the worst character in this story but now this chapter solidifies this fact.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

If only Obito could attend all of our birthday parties

Here's a present for you... P-Susanoo


----------



## Norngpinky (Aug 6, 2014)

. . . 




I love...loved...this manga. But gawd, Kishi. PLEASE. 

I 

Can't

Even...


I don't care if you hyped Naruto or even Sasuke to this ridiculous god-like level. But Kakashi with both EMS....with Susanoo...


Just no.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHA waht a tweest


----------



## Melas (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha, that was an awesome chapter.

Uchiha fans raging over magic eye powers, truly comical.

Obito is getting up there in my list of preferred characters. Kudos to Kishi.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nope.
> 
> Obito is a god.



So Kyuubi is a god, not Naruto. Itachi is a god, not Sasuke. Rikudo is god and pein sux. Am I doing this right?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

daschysta said:


> So Kyuubi is a god, not Naruto. Itachi is a god, not Sasuke. Rikudo is god and pein sux. Am I doing this right?



Not really. 

Sounds like you're trying to give credit to Kakashi when Obito gave him relevancy to the manga again.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 6, 2014)

If a dead RS can hand out power-ups why can't Obito who is a God above all?


----------



## daschysta (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not really.
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to give credit to Kakashi when Obito gave him relevancy to the manga again.



A to is as good as the wielder. The same logic applies to all the above. Every powerful char for the most part at this point in the manga has had external powerups.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

One thing of note: Perfect Susano'o was never confirmed to be an EMS only thing. I never understand what exactly prevents an MS user from forming legs and a bigger form.

They can control its size pretty freely.

Seems as if Kishi kept the epic stabilized from hidden for the sake of a later cliff-hanger.


----------



## boohead (Aug 6, 2014)

GodKashi the true genius of the planet.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 6, 2014)

This chapter + the reaction almost literally killed me


----------



## Opuni (Aug 6, 2014)

what should really have happened this chapter is kakashi speed kamui'ing sakura out of there, then later start developing susanoo slowly until perfect but this was just


----------



## Rai (Aug 6, 2014)

​


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

The lot of you are over reacting. This is merely transmigration and identical to what happened to Naruto and Sasuke regarding Hagoromo. Its likely only possible because Kakashi had Obito's eye for so long and by the logic of the series in no way an asspull like most of you believe. Along with his own chakra and power Kakashi just now has Obito's. Obito's words even point to this not lasting potentially.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> One thing of note: Perfect Susano'o was never confirmed to be an EMS only thing. I never understand what exactly prevents an MS user from forming legs and a bigger form.
> 
> They can control its size pretty freely.
> 
> Seems as if Kishi kept the epic stabilized from hidden for the sake of a later cliff-hanger.



Tell that to Itachi.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 6, 2014)

This chapter...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishimoto is just continuing to do whatever nothing much to say here i guess.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 6, 2014)

Cant wait to see KOL's Live Reaction Video.

How fucking cool will  his tears be?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 6, 2014)

What in the name of black jesus is this? Sasuke through out the entire series recently got Susanoo with wings, Top tiers like Madara has one with wings. This friend Kakashi who isn't even an Uchiha uses FULL Susanoo like he been doing this for years, like not even bones only susanoo for starters? Kishi san... I hardly complain about this serie since it's in it's last arc, and don't get me wrong. Kakashi as a characters>>>Sasuke/Naruto but this was a total asspull, even if the susanoo is natural when you have both eyes you still need to get used to this shit. Even fucking Itachi used bones susanoo

Do i need to mention Obito giving Kakashi his eyes from the dead? Like what da fada fucking fuck? 

Naruto: The only serie i know of that the Main villain of the arc ends up dying as one of the main ally, and in the same arc, the "main villain" changes 3 fucking times.


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 6, 2014)

We need a Hitler reaction to this.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 6, 2014)

There's no way this is real. I'm just tired.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 6, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Cant wait to see KOL's Live Reaction Video.
> 
> How fucking cool will  his tears be?



Hahaha me too, can't wait! Considering how much he hates both Kakashi and Obito i hope he doesn't drop the series.


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2014)

I looool so hard while reading this chapter.  

Obito just had to come back for one last troll.  


guess it's true after all that kakashi is more talented than Itachi.  Guess it makes sense he became a chuunin at 6 while it took Itachi a whole other four years to get there.


----------



## Gino (Aug 6, 2014)

klad said:


> There's no way this is real. I'm just tired.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Evidently EMS is not necessary.


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 6, 2014)

we have to admit Kishimoto is the best mangaka at absurd humor, he beats that retard who writes bobobobo

 this also explains why Madara used Susano without eyes, the eyes are not even important, what matters to get the powers is the soul.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 6, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Hahaha me too, can't wait! Considering how much he hates both Kakashi and Obito i hope he doesn't drop the series.



Who is KOL?


----------



## Arcana (Aug 6, 2014)

freaking kishi strikes again


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evidently EMS is not necessary.



Now I know how you felt when Madara got killed off for shitty Kaguya.

I have a  "what the fuck is this shit I'm done" feeling.


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Who is KOL?



youtube reviewer


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 6, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Who is KOL?



*K*ing *O*f *L*ightning


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

Derezzed said:


> *Obito said it was temporary*, so at best I see Kakashi just keeping the left one and the right one disappears.
> 
> Anyways yes it was stupid.



Now that I think about Sasuke's explanation of the immense pain he had to endure just from a partially materialized Susano'o, this "temporary" gift should spell Kakashi's death simply for being a non-Uchiha. Of course it won't happen, but that's the logical outcome...


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Now that I think about Sasuke's explanation of the immense pain he had to endure just from a partially materialized Susano'o, this "temporary" gift should spell Kakashi's death simply for being a non-Uchiha. Of course it won't happen, but that's the logical outcome...



Kakashi shouldn't have no negative effects outside the norm for MS jutsu just like someone who gains the Rinnegan, which is strictly Hagoromo's power, shouldn't suffer any adverse effects because they have the power to use it from gaining Hagoromo's chakra. Kakashi being a non-Uchiha doesn't mean anything significant in this case.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 6, 2014)

I told you he'd be getting the fucking Sharingan, everyone was like NAWWW he's got two eyes already, he ain't getting the Sharingan! Well guess what, motherfuckers! Even if it's temporary, he's got it!

Weird thing that he can use Perfect Susanoo, though. I thought that took an Eternal Mangekyo.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2014)

It feels like...

Kishi: Damn I forgot Obito had to give his sharingans to Kakashi.
Editor: Bring him back as a ghost because he clearly had no time last chapter saying important stuff while he was dieing.
Kishi: Great Idea boss!
Editor: But still, what's the point of it? he has no chakra...
Kishi: PFFF chakra? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I don't care, in fact as soon as he gets them I will give him PS.


Inb4 fanboys say this is good writting.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> One thing of note: Perfect Susano'o was never confirmed to be an EMS only thing




But that's the point, he will explain in the next chapters that having both mangekyo in a different skull is like having EMS. And Kakashi in all those years has become like a "twin brother" to Obito since he had his eye and his chakra. I bet this will be the explanation we will get.

It's Obito's ghost using Kakashi's body.

Yeah it's just temporary, when Obito's ghost will leave Kakashi's body, Kakashi will lose both Kamui. At that point he will have to use something else, maybe removing the mask or something

It's NOT Kakashi "mastering" the Susanoo. It's Obito's spirit using his body, and yeah Sasuke mastered Perfect Susanoo in 5 minutes, not "years".


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 6, 2014)

Shattering said:


> It feels like...
> 
> Kishi: Damn I forgot Obito had to give his sharingans to Kakashi.
> Editor: Bring him back as a ghost because he clearly had no time last chapter saying important stuff while he was dieing.
> ...




 SHUT UP HATER THIS WAS ALL PLANNED

 U MAD??

 buthUrt keep cryen!!!!!! this manga is perfect.


----------



## ice77 (Aug 6, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> We need a Hitler reaction to this.



*I agree. Hitler reaction might even surpass the moment when masked man was revealed to be tobi. This will be gr4eat entertainment for some time.*


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't wait for battledome


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> But that's the point, he will explain in the next chapters that having both mangekyo in a different skull is like having EMS. And Kakashi in all those years has become like a "twin brother" to Obito since he had his eye and his chakra. I bet this will be the explanation we will get.
> 
> It's Obito's ghost using Kakashi's body.
> 
> ...



I remember a depiction of EMS using an oni with 4 eyes when it was being explained. Obito's ghost + Kakashi does equal 4 eyes. 2 not being sharingan doesn't really matter since on a Uchiha, 2 of those are blind anyway.


----------



## Azula (Aug 6, 2014)

Why werent you crying when no eyes susanoo happened 

I got over it and am just going to go with the flow, at least kakashi got the eyes , thats one tier of less bullshit than no eyes susanoo


----------



## MangaR (Aug 6, 2014)

Even though its temporary it didn't make absolutely no f*ckin sense. Obito actually doing it made even less sense.
Naruto has some good points but there are more and more bullshit towards the end of the story, too much.


----------



## Kaix (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow. I just...

Allow me to restart: I could try to justify this, and with many stretches of internal logic, it does work, but it still feels a bit tasteless. I mean, one could say that Obito can warp to any dimension, being still in the world has his chakra available to him, and can impart sharingan onto another, similarly to Itachi imparting his sharingan onto Sasuke. That fits, not very nicely, but it fits. A far less nice fit is that Kakashi made a full bodied perfect susanoo with wings. Considering the copying ability of the Sharingan, as long as he has seen it used he should still have the manner to use it memorized meaning that now that the two eyes are together it is plausible that he could use it. It is also possible that Obito is still "haunting" him and helping out.

I don't really like it, however, and I previously had the idea that it was possible that Naruto regenerated Obito's eye from his left over cells in Kakashi's socket. I liked that idea better.

What I did like was Obito's defiance of death. Just can't keep this guy down! What is this, the 8th, 9th time he has overcome death in some way? And not just fatal wounds that were healed, but certain death that was stopped. Heck, he is actually dead right now and still operating in the living world. I personally love stories that are a big screw you to fate, destiny, and repeated cyclical behavior, which is why I love it for there to be a character who comes back from the dead on pure will power. Just a big screw you to the biggest, most ultimate fate there is. Granted, most stories that do this reserve them for the protagonist, like All-Star Superman, but darned if it doesn't work well for an elder, corrupted foil character.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Aug 6, 2014)

So what? Since Kakashi got MS we knew he's special.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2014)

its so bad,so bad just smh,smh all day. Utter nonsense going on.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Jikayaki said:


> The lot of you are over reacting. This is merely transmigration and identical to what happened to Naruto and Sasuke regarding Hagoromo. Its likely only possible because Kakashi had Obito's eye for so long and by the logic of the series in no way an asspull like most of you believe. Along with his own chakra and power Kakashi just now has Obito's. Obito's words even point to this not lasting potentially.



Yeah that's right. I don't like this twist but there is an explanation. Kakashi having a sharingan + a mangekyo for all that time has become like Obito's brother, almost an Uchiha, having the same chakra for all that time. Hence the EMS. But it's temporary, thanks God

BTW Kamui's dimension might be what, some sort of Limbo? Between life and death? I don't know since he used Kamui to go from Limbo to real world using a portal


----------



## Vargas (Aug 6, 2014)

Bullshit level: Fairy Tail


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 6, 2014)

I still don't know how he warped him to the afterlife then sent him back

My mind is blowin  I can't unseen what has been seen


----------



## falconzx (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh man, the moment I see this I had to click on NF to see the reactions


----------



## maupp (Aug 6, 2014)

Never been an Uchiha fans but this time i seriously feel bad for them ...Kishi took the piss and dump on all Uchiha out there. PS is THE ULTIMATE sharingan power and only those Uchihas with EMS can ever dream of awakening it, yet Kakashi just buzz it out like pop corn 

Even if you ignore the asspul of Obito somehow finding a way to give Kakashi is MS, it still only MS and he shouldn't be able to activate a PS. Itachi has been trolled. Sasuke has been trolled even harder given even despite having EMS it took him a while to activate PS, Kakashi does it in seconds with only MS 

Well this might be Karma for all the asspull powers Uchiha(Sasuke, Itachi,Madara) has been pulling thus far


----------



## Azula (Aug 6, 2014)

hide yo techs cause copy ninja gonna copy them all


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito has got a point, though. Kakashi was famed as "Kakashi of the Sharingan". The moniker does entitle him to something, don't you think?


----------



## maupp (Aug 6, 2014)

Vargas said:


> Bullshit level: Fairy Tail


Nah, even Fairy Tail hasn't quite reached this level yet. This is on a completely whole and new different level than anything I've ever read manga wise so far. This has to be* THE ULTIMATE ASSPULL OF ALL TIME 
*


----------



## Lord Aizen (Aug 6, 2014)

I quit I can't take this non sense. I give up on this manga making sense. Worst chapter in naruto history. I have never seen so many unbelievable asspulls in my entire time if reading books, cartoons or manga. I wanted to believe this was some ridiculous fanfiction


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 6, 2014)

Sasuke Fans:


----------



## Opuni (Aug 6, 2014)

the idea of a non uchiha being able to use, much less activate a mange sharingan is unheard of, that's what happened the first time with kakashi's left eye, this is not a shocker but it is in bad taste without going through the stages even excellent uchiha had to go through


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> This has to be* THE ULTIMATE ASSPULL OF ALL TIME
> *



Agreed nothing I can ever remember even comes close to this 

Lol he got warped to the afterlife tho and came back


----------



## Lord Aizen (Aug 6, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Now that I think about Sasuke's explanation of the immense pain he had to endure just from a partially materialized Susano'o, this "temporary" gift should spell Kakashi's death simply for being a non-Uchiha. Of course it won't happen, but that's the logical outcome...



From this chapter you should know there is no logic in this manga. Kishi has lost his mind it's confirmed after reading this chapter


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2014)

the man just bypassed bloodlimit.Being an uchiha means jack shit just get an eye.


----------



## Amol (Aug 6, 2014)

Naruto is officially Best Manga ever.
Nothing can come close to this level of epicness. People say Whitebeard had most epic death . Obito's death is even more epic than that.
Praise Godkishi !


----------



## Azula (Aug 6, 2014)

having eyes dont mean jackshit, you gotta have talent 

none of teh uchihas could do this with ms


----------



## Axekick (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm amazed people actually pay for this garbage.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> Nah, even Fairy Tail hasn't quite reached this level yet. This is on a completely whole and new different level than anything I've ever read manga wise so far. This has to be* THE ULTIMATE ASSPULL OF ALL TIME
> *



Calm down and think you'll see that its not an asspull. There is an in story explanation and we've known this sort of thing may be possible since the manga covered transmigrants. The chapter even laid it out rather plainly. It was highly unexpected, but in no way according to the set rules of this story an impossible event.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Aug 6, 2014)

One of the best things to happen for Kakashi.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2014)

maupp said:


> Nah, even Fairy Tail hasn't quite reached this level yet. This is on a completely whole and new different level than anything I've ever read manga wise so far. This has to be* THE ULTIMATE ASSPULL OF ALL TIME
> *



No, Fairy Tail had reached that level by chapter 10. It's just that when you read stories by Mashima there are so many asspull power ups you get so jaded ultimately you don't even consider them asspulls anymore.


----------



## Source (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi > Uchiha?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> I like the twist as well. Naruto fans be mad.



I'm not even mad though


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Is this hard to use Perfect Susano'o ?

It's more Obito's eyes power than Kakashi, but hey.

I don't see why he couldn't.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes instead of critiquing the fact that Kakashi mastered in 3 seconds what Madara took* YEARS* to achieve with *Uchiha blood coursing through his veins* and  *superior set of eyes,* we should all just fanboy as Kishi shovels horseshit down our throats week after week.



What were you doing when obito went full rage and suddenly used mokuton like he was kimimaro mastering his bone jutsu?


This shit happens every time]. This isn't a meeting where physicists, philosophers and poets gather to discuss every single detail of this genuine masterpiece. It's a fucking manga for people who want to see people punch and set fire to each other

If you don't want "horseshit" you can leave, or is someone pointing a gun at your head?

If there's anything I hate more than what the manga has become nowadays,  is people who complain like this

No offense


----------



## Melas (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes instead of critiquing the fact that Kakashi mastered in 3 seconds what Madara took* YEARS* to achieve with *Uchiha blood coursing through his veins* and  *superior set of eyes,* we should all just fanboy as Kishi shovels horseshit down our throats week after week.



Kakashi is clearly supremely more talented than poor Mads.



-Azula- said:


> Why werent you crying when no eyes susanoo happened
> 
> I got over it and am just going to go with the flow, at least kakashi got the eyes , thats one tier of less bullshit than no eyes susanoo



Because an Uchiha did that. How dare a non-Uchiha just pull out something that the 'great' Uchihas had trouble with?



maupp said:


> Never been an Uchiha fans but this time i seriously feel bad for them ...Kishi took the piss and dump on all Uchiha out there. PS is THE ULTIMATE sharingan power and only those Uchihas with EMS can ever dream of awakening it, yet Kakashi just buzz it out like pop corn
> 
> Even if you ignore the asspul of Obito somehow finding a way to give Kakashi is MS, it still only MS and he shouldn't be able to activate a PS. Itachi has been trolled. Sasuke has been trolled even harder given even despite having EMS it took him a while to activate PS, Kakashi does it in seconds with only MS
> 
> [B}Well this might be Karma for all the asspull powers Uchiha(Sasuke, Itachi,Madara) has been pulling thus far[/B]



Bang on. I haven't enjoyed a chapter this much in a while.

Kishi has to be dumping on the Uchihas on purpose and no I don't feel sorry for them.

Heck, I am sure a couple of them will be back still making excuses, if they aren't here already.



dark ut said:


> Ahhh, not a good time for being a naruto fan I guess....



Get and eye, get DNA what the diff?

If Uchihas can just get some Hashi DNA and acquire rinnegan, SM etc., this is not big of a stretch.



Source said:


> Kakashi > Uchiha?



Clearly.


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2014)

A tear came out my eye. This is to funny omg


----------



## Raiken (Aug 6, 2014)

So basically, Obito's Soul and Chakra resides within Kakashi, combined with his own Chakra.

So I guess how powerful a Susano'o you can create was always a matter of Chakra, rather than having MS or EMS and how experienced you are with Susano'o.

Neither Kakashi or Obito were experienced with Susano'o, and they are only MS Eyes.
Yet the first Susano'o Kakashi ever creates is a Perfect Susano'o; like I said, I guess it really is just a matter of how much power you have "Chakra".

So all EMS does is prevent Blindness and allow the eyes to evolve into the Rinnegan if combined with the Sages Body Power.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 6, 2014)

Its shocking. I thought he would get Susano-o but NEVER PERFECT SUSANO-o


----------



## Keishin (Aug 6, 2014)

Naruto gave me some of the best laughs of my life this week.


----------



## Obitroll (Aug 6, 2014)

Just as planned.


----------



## Monkey D Dragon (Aug 6, 2014)

Y'all shouldn't even be surprised after the whole no eye susanoo debacle or the resurrection of the hokage asspull  from Orochimaru....I'm not surprised one bit.....quality stuff if you ask me. 

I see we got some One Piece fans in here....y'all just wait until the power known as Haki gets flesh out (Especially Kings Haki) it will have ass-pull written all over it.


----------



## O-ushi (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like Goku isn't the only one who can teleport between earth and the afterlife anymore.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> So basically, Obito's Soul and Chakra resides within Kakashi, combined with his own Chakra.
> 
> So I guess how powerful a Susano'o you can create was always a matter of Chakra, rather than having MS or EMS and how experienced you are with Susano'o.
> 
> ...




yeah but sharingan copys everything seen.And since its a power they can replicate its easy for them to copy. Unlike other jutsu where they just see it as everyone else since bloodlimit exist and you cant copy people moldiing chakra.


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone said that Obito could give kakashi his sharingan without actually giving him his eyes, the same way Itachi did with Sasuke or something, it turns out that person was right.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 6, 2014)

Honey Words said:


> Y'all shouldn't even be surprised after the whole no eye susanoo debacle or the resurrection of the hokage asspull  from Orochimaru....I'm not surprised one bit.....quality stuff if you ask me.
> 
> I see we got some One Piece fans in here....y'all just wait until the power known as Haki gets flesh out (Especially Kings Haki) it will have ass-pull written all over it.



I bet you 1000 bucks that when Haki gets flesh out ESPECIALLY KINGS HAKI it will make more sense than everything that has happened in this Naruto war, where the villain that started it dies as a comrade.


----------



## kayanathera (Aug 6, 2014)

*PERFECT SUSANOO, PERFECT SUSANOO EVERYWHERE*


----------



## Sok (Aug 6, 2014)

I notice that only the Sauce fapboys are butthurt about this, even though the exact same thing just happened with him and Naruto.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3YAzGEjFF-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sok said:


> I notice that *only the Sauce fapboys are butthurt *about this, even though the exact same thing just happened with him and Naruto.


I didn't know I was a Sasuke fan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> So basically, Obito's Soul and Chakra resides within Kakashi, combined with his own Chakra.



So Kakashi's stamina being drained by Sharingan use won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Aug 6, 2014)

Even sasuke said... "impossible". 

Ok lets put aside the fact that Obito just came back to life and gave Kakashi his MS..... 

Kakashi has no experience with Susanno and yet the first time he materializes it, he pulls out a Perfect Susanno? 

As if it's not bad enough that this fight has turned into Kugaya vs Naruto, Kishi goes ahead and gives Kakashi sasuke's only major weapon besides Rennigan. Something that only special Uchia members are suppose to ever obtain. May as well given one to the rest of Konoha... fuck it. lol. 

As a sasuke fan... this chapter was offensive at best. However, this chapter should be offensive to anybody who has followed this manga for years. 

Imagine if kakashi just came along and started controlling the Kyuubi as if it was nothing.

Sasuke-kun... what shall become of you.....? 

LOL


----------



## Rain (Aug 6, 2014)

Masashi you suck.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow I have no words, this shit had me in stitches poor sasuke(fans)


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 6, 2014)

Vargas said:


> Bullshit level: Fairy Tail



How asspull does fairy tail have thats this bad?

Obito can't die


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> [YOUTUBE]3YAzGEjFF-s[/YOUTUBE]


...WOW, Kakashi needs a ultimate theme tune now! Vegeta's laughing was perfect. All you needed to say was boom...

I'm on the same league as Sasuke and Madara, boom and after one little Kamui Sasuke and Madara are nothing to me.

This isn't an asspull at all though. Basically Obito did what Dan Kato did to Kakashi and what Itachi did to Sasuke, combined the shit out of it and gifted Kakashi with this holy blessing.


----------



## Opuni (Aug 6, 2014)

the "desire to protect", it can do insane power ups


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 6, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> I like the twist as well. Naruto fans be mad.



Whoa, whoa, REAL Naruto fans are loving this shit. My boy Naruto put on a show in his own right in this chapter, and we've never, ever, hated on the copy ninja. I'm happy to see him get this type of control over such an insanely hax power.


----------



## lathia (Aug 6, 2014)

I knew it. I was right. A S/T Susanoo to rule them all.  

EMS... you have failed.


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 6, 2014)

Rin actually forgives Obito and they're spending their eternity for real in some actual dimension.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

fakkiha said:


> Rin actually forgives Obito and they're spending their eternity for real in some actual dimension.


Forgives what, according to her Obito was doing the best he could to see her again. She probably feels like the most loved girl alive, well dead but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 6, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> Forgives what, according to her Obito was doing the best he could to see her again. She probably feels like the most loved girl alive, well dead but you know what I'm saying.



 She either approves what obito did and tried to do with mankind or she forgave him. Both cases are equally hilarous because it's romantic you know.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2014)

The best explanation you can give is using Tobirama's explanation on how the sharingan is activated. Ie chakra to the eyes, which is probably what Obito did hence why he explains it's only temporary.

But........yeah.........I don't know what to say either.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Kishimoto has officially jumped the shark with this bull shit.



Like this series hadn't jumped the the shark since this War started...


----------



## Bkprince33 (Aug 6, 2014)

Theres nothing bull shyt about it imo, i don't remember it being cited in the manga that PS required EMS, that was just a notion i believe NF created  Based off of Feats, but kishi once again trolls that logic


----------



## hawkeye91 (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito literally just pulled a Goku from the movie Bojack Unbound. I heard King Kai scream "You can't go back! You're dead!" in my head all over again.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Ablaze said:


> Usually trying to fill in the 'gaps' with their own logic, even though they already know that the feats they try to defend go agains't previous statements.



Tell us the "previous statements" this chapter goes against



> Not going blind


He could regenerate, his right half body was Hashirama's clone. He broke his right arm and got a new one in 5 minutes, when he was in Madara's cave. And he had Mangekyo just in the right half of the body


----------



## ? (Aug 6, 2014)

haha

hahahahaha

this manga is a fucking joke


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 6, 2014)

The stupidity on this forum never ceases to amaze me, fuck I don't know why I even come back to read the raging incoherent bullshit of 12 year olds.

Kakashi and Obito are brothers, reinforced by the whole Madara / Hashirama and Naruto / Sasuke relationship was the fact that two people don't have to be related by blood to have that connection. Obito gave Kakashi his eyes, Obito is Kakashi's brother, Kakashi already had MS, Kakashi now has EMS. So hard.

If it makes you feel better just think Obito fused his chakra with Kakashis.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> The stupidity on this forum never ceases to amaze me, fuck I don't know why I even come back to read the raging incoherent bullshit of 12 year olds.
> 
> Kakashi and Obito are brothers, reinforced by the whole Madara / Hashirama and Naruto / Sasuke relationship was the fact that two people don't have to be related by blood to have that connection. Obito gave Kakashi his eyes, Obito is Kakashi's brother, Kakashi already had MS, Kakashi now has EMS. So hard.
> 
> If it makes you feel better just think Obito fused his chakra with Kakashis.



But it is just a one or two shit and the eyes will be gone.

After it Non Sharingan Kakashi will become Hokage... Blind and the his name across the world as Sharingan Kakashi will be forgotton


----------



## spiritmight (Aug 6, 2014)

I was LMAOIing as soon as Kakashi scooped Sakura up.

Seriously, what was Kishi thinking? WINGED PERFECT SUSANOO? Which has only been shown by Indra and fucking RINNEGAN users?!

There had better be a decent explanation next week.


As King of Lightning hates Obito amd Kakashi, this "review" shall be legendary 

And LOL at Obito being able to influence the manga while dead!

LOL


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> The stupidity on this forum never ceases to amaze me, fuck I don't know why I even come back to read the raging incoherent bullshit of 12 year olds.
> 
> Kakashi and Obito are brothers, reinforced by the whole Madara / Hashirama and Naruto / Sasuke relationship was the fact that two people don't have to be related by blood to have that connection. Obito gave Kakashi his eyes, Obito is Kakashi's brother, Kakashi already had MS, Kakashi now has EMS. So hard.
> 
> If it makes you feel better just think Obito fused his chakra with Kakashis.



Yeah that's right. Kakashi became like Obito's brother after having his chakra for many many years. That's why he got EMS. But again, it's just temporary. Obito's ghost will leave soon, so calm down.

Kakashi wouldn't be able to use BOTH Kamui without Obito's spirit. He would collapse


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 6, 2014)

I think what happened in this chapter now was the biggest bullshit ever in this manga. That's right folks, even Juubi's true form being a tree is 2nd to this.

There is no believable way Kakashi could have regained those eyes again, since they crumbled to dust. And even that, how the FUCK did he form Perfect Susanoo out of his ass just like that?

Kishi really don't know shit what he's doing. He just killed, KILLED all the awesomeness and uniqueness that was left in Perfect Susanoo.

Only positive thing I can say is, that this was better than what I thought was gonna happen: young Obito would have teleported himself back to life. That would have been worse.

*EDIT:* Unless he can use Susanoo just for some time, like how Itachi gave Sasuke Amaterasu. That I could accept. But there's no believable way that Kakashi would have the real Sharingan again.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Theres *nothing bull shyt about it imo*, i don't remember it being cited in the manga that PS required EMS, that was just a notion i believe NF created  Based off of Feats, but kishi once again trolls that logic


The bullshit aspect here is that Kakashi mastered in* 3 seconds *what took Madara who is the reincarnation of Indra, has a superior set of eyes & has Uchiha blood flowing through his veins *years* to master.


----------



## Kneel (Aug 6, 2014)

Ehh, isn't kakashi notorious for having a small amount of chakra?? How did he have enough even to make that susanoo?? Also he was never able switch between sharing an and normal before and so had to cover his eye...what's he gonna do now?? Walk around blind???


----------



## JPongo (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi must be infused with Obito's chakra somehow for this to make sense.

Obito's not even dead, he's just in that other world.

Damn Kishi, what is going on?


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 6, 2014)

Kneel said:


> Ehh, isn't kakashi notorious for having a small amount of chakra?? How did he have enough even to make that susanoo?? Also he was never able switch between sharing an and normal before and so had to cover his eye...what's he gonna do now?? Walk around blind???



Kakashi now has Perfect Susanoo with Mangekyo Sharingan. If you still think he won't be able to casually turn this thing off then you're mistaken 

Maybe the fact that he had two normal eyes previously will come into play/Naruto's power.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> The bullshit aspect here is that Kakashi mastered in* 3 seconds *what took Madara who is the reincarnation of Indra, has a superior set of eyes & has Uchiha blood flowing through his veins *years* to master.



- no one mastered anything, he just moved an arm to catch Sakura
- Sasuke mastered Perfect Susanoo in 3 seconds after Hagoromo's power-up
- he has Obito inside him which is controlling Susanoo
- all this is just temporary and will last few chapters


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

-  Susano'O is theof Susano'O proficiency. 
- Sasuke has had months of training and combat experience with his Susano'O. He also has Uchiha blood, a superior set of eyes, and is Indra's reincarnation. Kakashi is just a regular guy who has *never used Susano'O in his life* and already mastered what so many before him struggled to achieve in mere seconds.
-  Prove it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> The stupidity on this forum never ceases to amaze me, fuck I don't know why I even come back to read the raging incoherent bullshit of 12 year olds.
> 
> Kakashi and Obito are brothers, reinforced by the whole Madara / Hashirama and Naruto / Sasuke relationship was the fact that two people don't have to be related by blood to have that connection. Obito gave Kakashi his eyes, Obito is Kakashi's brother, Kakashi already had MS, Kakashi now has EMS. So hard.
> 
> If it makes you feel better just think Obito fused his chakra with Kakashis.



He clearly does not possess an EMS. The tomoe did not change. 

Furthermore, the EMS transformation is something that only occurs between clansmen. Confirmed by Itachi during its introduction.



JPongo said:


> Kakashi must be infused with Obito's chakra somehow for this to make sense.
> 
> Obito's not even dead, he's just in that other world.
> 
> Damn Kishi, what is going on?



He is dead, he was with Rin a second ago.

"_Chakra is what connects worlds/dimensions together_"


Basically, Kishi just does whatever.


Fuck it. 



Za Fuuru said:


> - no one mastered anything, he just moved an arm to catch Sakura
> - Sasuke mastered Perfect Susanoo in 3 seconds after Hagoromo's power-up
> - he has Obito inside him which is controlling Susanoo
> - all this is just temporary and will last few chapters



Sasuke possess an Uchiha body, which the eyes/ocular power needs to work best. With his MS, he struggled to materialize Susano'o fully, describing it as a procedure which burned every cell within his body.

Not only has Kakashi materialized its complete form (PS), but he does so with absolutely no trouble at all. How is the reader to understand the rules of the story when Kishi simply does whatever he damn well pleases?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry, but no. I'm not going to simply ignore the fact Obito used his kamui to teleport from Heaven to give Kakashi Mangekyou in both eyes. Then, he masters it in seconds to create a perfect, stable Susanoo. Nope.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> - no one mastered anything, he just moved an arm to catch Sakura
> - Sasuke mastered Perfect Susanoo in 3 seconds after Hagoromo's power-up
> - he has Obito inside him which is controlling Susanoo
> - all this is just temporary and will last few chapters



Wrong, Sasuke had to develop it one stage at a time.

He initially was only able to form skeleton Susano.

Madara's Susano probably had to evolve gradually as well.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Perfect Susanoo is unlocked with EMS, it's not the "pinnacle" of anything. This chapter here is a proof

Sasuke had no training with PERFECT Susanoo, his Susanoo was another form. Not Perfect. He got Perfect version few chapters ago.

He mastered nothing, just moved an arm. Besides he has Obito inside him, without him he wouldn't be able to use it.

Obito said it's temporary, you should read the chapter before blabbering "prove it".


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 6, 2014)

It's not EMS it's MS + senju dna. It is only Obito's techniques.


----------



## Bloo (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> - no one mastered anything, he just moved an arm to catch Sakura


Perfect Susano'o is the ultimate Susano'o that took Madara Uchiha?the most prodigious Uchiha of all time along with being a reincarnation of Indra, with a superior set of eyes than Kakashi, better and more chakra, a set of Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, and Uchiha blood?*years* to fully master. Whereas, Kakashi for the first time has Manegkyou (not Eternal Mangekyou) in both eyes and he somehow whips it out in three seconds flat, and is left without showing signs of fatigue. Sasuke, another reincarnation of Indra, described using V1 Susano'o as a pain that felt like every cell in his body was burning, and yet Kakashi, a non-Uchiha which Itachi mentioned (and Kakashi confirmed his statement) that the Sharingan and it's techniques are more taxing for a non-Uchiha than it is for an Uchiha, seemingly has no trouble with Susano'o despite never using it before whipping out Perfect Susano'o.


> - Sasuke mastered Perfect Susanoo in 3 seconds after Hagoromo's power-up


He had to master Susano'o, first, though. And he had Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. Please don't try to make that comparison.


> - he has Obito inside him which is controlling Susanoo


That's creepy as hell. And again, Obito has never used Susano'o before, nor does he have EMS.


> - all this is just temporary and will last few chapters


Really now? Prove it, please.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 6, 2014)

fairy tail level asspull


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Perfect Susanoo is unlocked with EMS.



..............



Za Fuuru said:


> you should read the chapter before blabbering.



I'm actually not sure if you read the chapter. 

This chapter proves the opposite of what you just said in that first quote.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Perfect Susanoo is unlocked with EMS, it's not the "pinnacle" of anything. This chapter here is a proof
> *
> Sasuke had no training with PERFECT Susanoo, his Susanoo was another form. Not Perfect. *He got Perfect version few chapters ago.
> 
> ...


Sasuke developed his Susano'O one stage at a time, and it was *hard*, especially in the earlier stages. -_-


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2014)

Bloo said:


> Perfect Susano'o is the ultimate Susano'o that took Madara Uchiha?the most prodigious Uchiha of all time along with being a reincarnation of Indra, with a superior set of eyes than Kakashi, better and more chakra, a set of Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, and Uchiha blood?*years* to fully master. Whereas, Kakashi for the first time has Manegkyou (not Eternal Mangekyou) in both eyes and he somehow whips it out in three seconds flat, and is left without showing signs of fatigue. Sasuke, another reincarnation of Indra, described using V1 Susano'o as a pain that felt like every cell in his body was burning, and yet Kakashi, a non-Uchiha which Itachi mentioned (and Kakashi confirmed his statement) that the Sharingan and it's techniques are more taxing for a non-Uchiha than it is for an Uchiha, seemingly has no trouble with Susano'o despite never using it before whipping out Perfect Susano'o.



The things people will overlook for the sake of petty fandom wars.


----------



## Mako (Aug 6, 2014)

Loooooool.
What is even going on. I had the same exact thoughts.

Is this Kubo?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> But that's the point, he will explain in the next chapters that having both mangekyo in a different skull is like having EMS. And Kakashi in all those years has become like a "twin brother" to Obito since he had his eye and his chakra. I bet this will be the explanation we will get.
> 
> It's Obito's ghost using Kakashi's body.
> 
> ...



The key point of the EMS is the ocular power (spiritual energy) of two Uchiha coming together to form something new. Kakashi does not possess an EMS; the simply fact that his tomoe haven't changed is proof enough.



spiritmight said:


> I was LMAOIing as soon as Kakashi scooped Sakura up.
> 
> Seriously, what was Kishi thinking? WINGED PERFECT SUSANOO? Which has only been shown by Indra and fucking RINNEGAN users?!
> 
> ...



The explanation is what makes me shit bricks.


"Chakra is what connects the two."


Right, because that explains everything. That's no different than Hagoromo cumming out of Madara's cock hole: "_Indra + Asura + Kyuubi chakra means that I can come out and do stuff._"


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> It's not EMS it's MS + senju dna. It is only Obito's techniques.


Well by this logic he could use it when he was alive. He had both MS + Senju. Why he didn't use it to save Naruto and Sasuke?



Bloo said:


> Perfect Susano'o is the ultimate Susano'o that took Madara Uchiha?the most prodigious Uchiha of all time along with being a reincarnation of Indra, with a superior set of eyes than Kakashi, better and more chakra, a set of Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, and Uchiha blood?*years* to fully master.


But who said this? Sasuke got Perfect Susanoo and had no training with it, few chapters ago. The fuck are you writing? Who said you need "training" to use Susanoo? I've never seen Sasuke training in the whole manga LOL



> He had to master Susano'o, first, though


I've never seen Sasuke doing the "Susanoo training". I don't know what you guys are smoking. He used different versions of Susanoo, and every time without any training


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Well by this logic he could use it when he was alive. He had both MS + Senju. Why he didn't use it to save Naruto and Sasuke?
> 
> 
> But who said this? Sasuke got Perfect Susanoo and had no training with it, few chapters ago. The fuck are you writing? Who said you need "training" to use Susanoo? I've never seen Sasuke training in the whole manga LOL
> ...




Then reread the Kage Summit arc. With a normal MS he struggled to materialize Susano'o.


----------



## Bloo (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> I've never seen Sasuke doing the "Susanoo training". I don't know what you guys are smoking. He used different versions of Susanoo, and every time without any training


Did you skip over the Kage Summit Arc? Sasuke literally perfected each stage of Susano'o up until Perfect Susano'o. I hate Sasuke as a character and I can notice that.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Sasuke developed his Susano'O one stage at a time, and it was *hard*, especially in the earlier stages. -_-


Because he had regular MS hence regular Susanoo. Kakashi got EMS just in one shot. How could he "develop" regular Susanoo if he got EMS all of a sudden?



Klue said:


> The key point of the EMS is the ocular power (spiritual energy) of two Uchiha coming together to form something new. Kakashi does not possess an EMS; the simply fact that his tomoe haven't changed is proof enough.


How could the design change if both of them had the same design? They were like twins. The design of their MS was the same, the EMS design could not change. It's the same design one over another

This is the only explanation I could find. The Senju thing sounds stupid becasue he would have been able to use Perfect Susanoo whan he was alive with both MS


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 6, 2014)

Why would Kakashi's pattern change if he is receiving the same pattern MS.  He essentially under went a double infusion of MS chakra so it's very possible and likely he has EMS.


----------



## Melas (Aug 6, 2014)

While I have nothing against people losing their sh't over this, perhaps a little perspective would be useful.

People are arguing as if dead people haven't come back before. People are arguing as if powers haven't been magically transferred before. People are arguing as if previously hard moves haven't been mastered in a giffy before.

Kishi has always done what he wants, he has never been constrained by 'rules', so in that sense this chapter is no different.

How many previously excepted norms have been violated in the past? How is this different? Because people don't like it?

Moreover, it stems from the prejudice that only Uchihas should be able to use or easily master/use PS which supposed pinnacle/genius of Uchiha clan had to much trouble with.

Get real, this is little different from other 'questionable' developments in the past.


----------



## NO (Aug 6, 2014)

Bloo said:


> Did you skip over the Kage Summit Arc? Sasuke literally perfected each stage of Susano'o up until Perfect Susano'o. I hate Sasuke as a character and I can notice that.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


He did not train each stage, though. He just kept pulling another one out of nowhere with his seemingly unlimited chakra.


I, for one, am glad Kakashi has his sharingan and a Susanoo. This is a guy who has used a sharingan for a large portion of his life - of course he'd learn all the jutsu about it, and of course he studied the Susanoo. He figured it out on his downtime and now he's finally able to utilize it after gaining the set.  It makes sense to me.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Why would Kakashi's pattern change if he is receiving the same pattern MS.  He essentially under went a double infusion of MS chakra so it's very possible and likely he has EMS.



That makes no sense. He only received Obito's chakra. Chakra power of two Uchihas are needed to acquire the EMS; the combo triggers a transformation, signified by the change in tomoe.

If you're right, it only means that Kishi changed the rules. Because the established rules doesn't permit Kakashi to awakened it. Perfect Susano'o itself is fine though; never established to be an EMS only thing.



Za Fuuru said:


> Because he had regular MS hence regular Susanoo. Kakashi got EMS just in one shot. How could he "develop" regular Susanoo if he got EMS all of a sudden?
> 
> 
> How could the design change if both of them had the same design? They were like twins. The design of their MS was the same, the EMS design could not change. It's the same design one over another
> ...



Reread the Itachi / Sasuke fight. There is no way what you're saying is supported by what we were told back then.

Exact opposite, in fact.


I don't even know why you guys even bring up the EMS in the first place. It was never stated to be a requirement for Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 6, 2014)

Its funny but bullshit all rolled in one.


----------



## Gino (Aug 6, 2014)

People still have a hard time accepting this I see. 

Well that's too bad.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2014)

@Jayjay The absence of training is irrelevant.

Sasuke wasn't able to skip the stages and I doubt that any Uchiha ever could.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Klue, remember when you wanted to see Susano'o potential because of the 2 eyes?

ck


----------



## Legend777 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good to see Obito still trolling even after death


----------



## Bloo (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Because he had regular MS hence regular Susanoo. *Kakashi got EMS just in one shot*. How could he "develop" regular Susanoo if he got EMS all of a sudden?


Did I seriously just read that? Kakashi still has MS. He has yet to steal the eyes of his brother who also possesses Mangekyou Sharingan (as well not existing).



jayjay32 said:


> He did not train each stage, though. He just kept pulling another one out of nowhere with his seemingly unlimited chakra.
> 
> 
> I, for one, am glad Kakashi has his sharingan and a Susanoo. This is a guy who has used a sharingan for a large portion of his life - of course he'd learn all the jutsu about it, and of course he studied the Susanoo. He figured it out on his downtime and now he's finally able to utilize it after gaining the set.  It makes sense to me.


Was he able to skip the stages to get to Perfect Susano'o? No? Then neither should Kakashi. It's really that simple.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Why would Kakashi's pattern change if he is receiving the same pattern MS



That's what I said. They are the same "uchiha" but duplicated and united in one body. It's a complex concept that has no precedents, that's why it's hard to understand. To be honest I do NOT like this, but it must have an explanation.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> That's what I said. They are the same "uchiha" but duplicated and united in one body. It's a complex concept that has no precedents, that's why it's hard to understand. To be honest I do NOT like this, but it must have an explanation.



Kakashi is not an Uchiha. He doesn't possess Uchiha spiritual energy. He borrowed a Sharingan.


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think that was that "power never seen before" since he already had Kamui. In any case PS with a simple MS is truly something never seen before


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> That makes no sense. He only received Obito's chakra. Chakra power of two  acquire the EMS; the combo triggers a transformation, signified by the change in tomoe.
> 
> If you're right, it only means that Kishi changed the rules. Because the established rules doesn't permit Kakashi to awakened it. Perfect Susano'o itself is fine though; never established to be an EMS only thing.



Obito impied they have a chakra connection. Seems that Kakashi still had lingering chakra from Obito's sharingan. Its possible their chakras mixed count as two separate infusions for each event.


Stabilized full bodied Susanoo is heavily implied to be EMS power.  But really EMS by swapping eyes is the only way know to achieve EMS. Doesn't mean there aren't other ways.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Hey Klue, remember when you wanted to see Susano'o potential because of the 2 eyes?
> 
> ck



A small part of me is laughing at SaiST.


A very small part.

ck


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Because he had regular MS hence regular Susanoo. Kakashi got EMS just in one shot. How could he "develop" regular Susanoo if he got EMS all of a sudden?


Fuck are you reading? Kakashi doesn't have an EMS, and* Sasuke even with his EMS* had to progress his Susano'O* 2 additional stages* before unlocking Perfect Susano'O




Until finally...


Sasuke's mastery over the Susano'O was a gradual process that took many months, an eye transplant and several harsh battles before he reached the pinnacle.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Obito impied they have a chakra connection. Seems that Kakashi still had lingering chakra from Obito's sharingan. Its possible their chakras mixed count as two separate infusions for each event.
> 
> 
> Stabilized full bodied Susanoo is heavily implied to be EMS power.  But really EMS by swapping eyes is the only way know to achieve EMS. Doesn't mean there aren't other ways.



EMS acquisition occurs between clansmen, triggers a physical change within the users eyes, and an increase of power.

None of these events took place, within this chapter. That chakra connection is what allowed him to return to the physical world in the first place, apparently.

And PS was not implied to be anything. Nothing was actually stated either way. He believed it to be the case, because no MS users materialized it to that point.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> He did not train each stage, though. He just kept pulling another one out of nowhere with his seemingly unlimited chakra


That's what I meant, thank you.



Klue said:


> That makes no sense. He only received Obito's chakra.



Maybe he became like Obito's twin after having his eye (and chakra) for all those years, that's what I said. The fact that he got better at using Kamui suggests this. At first he could use Kamui just one time, now in this war he used it like 15 times in a row. He got much better during the years as if he was an Uchiha user. Maybe he developed some Uchiha's tissues inside his body to support the power. It's like evolution and adaptation.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Maybe he became like Obito's twin



Let's agree to disagree. 

This, I can't.


*Just for the record*, I'm not saying its impossible that Kishi would give him an Eternal Mangekyou, but the current rules he himself established does not allow it.

If it does occur, he broke / altered those rules. That's what I'm arguing here.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2014)

This is so funny and ridiculous AND YET fucking awesome all in one lololol. 

All of us who said Kakashi would never get sharingan back XDDD Oh shit were we SOOOOO wrong. 

It's official all logical and sensible predictions are automatically wrong from this day forth lol.  

Still as nonsensical as this is I love it lolol.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> EMS acquisition occurs between clansmen, triggers a physical change within the users eyes, and an increase of power.
> 
> None of these events took place, within this chapter. That chakra connection is what allowed him to return to the physical world in the first place, apparently.
> 
> And PS was not implied to be anything. Nothing was actually stated either way. He believed it to be the case, because no MS users materialized it to that point.



Obviously a know rule is broken.  Again it's the only known established way but ghost usually don't come back from the dead to give people power.  Trading eyes is the only known way.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow I thought nothing could top Mashima's PIS but holy fuck this is just......


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 6, 2014)

I bet Kishi will try to provide a "rational explanation" to this...


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Obviously a know rule is broken.  Again it's the only known established way but ghost usually don't come back from the dead to give people power.  Trading eyes is the only known way.



I was under the impression that you were operating under your interpretation of the rules, and I mine.

If you're simply trying to find an explanation, I'm pulling the "we don't need to card"  ? PS was never EMS only.


----------



## Veo (Aug 6, 2014)

Time to reorganize your tier lists, bitches !!


----------



## SaintNeko (Aug 6, 2014)

*Rules, what rules?*



The Scientist said:


> all the rules got broken aaahh


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Fuck are you reading? Kakashi doesn't have an EMS, and* Sasuke even with his EMS* had to progress his Susano'O* 2 additional stages* before unlocking Perfect Susano'O


Two additional stages don't mean "training". He got 2 stages maybe because his condition is different from Kakashi's which got an Uchiha's entire ghost/spirit inside his body, hence the Perfect Susanoo, while Sasuke simply had Itachi's eyes. In both cases they ended with having Perfect Susanoo, so it's highly likely you need EMS to unlock it


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> I was under the impression that you were operating under your interpretation of the rules, and I mine.
> 
> If you're simply trying to find an explanation, I'm pulling the "we don't need to card"  ? PS was never EMS only.



Lol what a lot of people have problems with here are false and incomplete narrative and narrators. Obviously,  all we know is that it requires double infusion of MS chakra to get EMS.   Having a ghost double infuse someone is improbable to equate into the rules.  Thus maybe the exception.


----------



## warp drive (Aug 6, 2014)

So extremely genius Uchihas like Itachi and Madara and Sasuke took years to develop a basic susano whereas Kakashi, a nonuchiha, not only skips the basic forms of unlocking a basic susano but goes directly to a PERFECT susano in mere SECONDS. This manga is beyond shit. 
And the eye transplant! Jesus!  
Kishimoto  you have no shame.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Two additional stages don't mean "training". He got 2 stages maybe because his condition is different from Kakashi's which got an Uchiha's entire ghost/spirit inside his body, hence the Perfect Susanoo, while Sasuke simply had Itachi's eyes. In both cases they ended with having Perfect Susanoo, so it's highly likely you need EMS to unlock it


*The more you use something the more proficient you become at it.* That's the very definition of training.

And again, Kakashi does not have EMS. Did you miss the chapter(s) that detail the requisites of obtaining one?


----------



## Veo (Aug 6, 2014)

Awful writting
Epic moment

Kakashi > your fav Uchiha


----------



## warp drive (Aug 6, 2014)

Veo said:


> Awful writting
> Epic moment
> 
> Kakashi > your fav Uchiha



Madara or Sasuke would still shit all over Kakashi one-on-one. Let's not get carry away here.


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

i dont get it either...
well i get it. 

Obitos sharingan was a special case, doesnt need another pair of mangekyo eyes to get a complete form of susanoO.


----------



## Tonymbou (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Two additional stages don't mean "training". He got 2 stages maybe because his condition is different from Kakashi's which got an Uchiha's entire ghost/spirit inside his body, hence the Perfect Susanoo, while Sasuke simply had Itachi's eyes. In both cases they ended with having Perfect Susanoo, so it's highly likely you need EMS to unlock it



I don't really think one* requires* EMS to "_advance_" to Perfect Susanoo.

Most of You all are misunderstanding the details.

Perfect Susanoo is basically a normal Susanoo but enhanced with massive chakra. 

What EMS _*basically*_ does is prevent the eye from going blind. At least that's what Kishi intended it to be. 

As soon as someone with both Mangekyou awakens Susanoo, a Perfect Susanoo is attainable through mass chakra concentration. 

What surfaced from Obito's ashes was chakra (as show in the panels) that Obito deliberately pumped into Kakashi. And thus having now both eyes withing him, he unlocked not only Susanoo, but Perfect Susanoo due to the crazy amount of chakra Obito planted in Kakashi.

Kakashi basically got a huge chakra boost.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> *The more you use something the more proficient you become at it.* That's the very definition of training.



You don't need training to use Susanoo. He could use the first version without any training. Let's go read the first time Sasuke used Susanoo. Did he have problems using and moving it? Did his Susanoo move like a retard?



> And again, Kakashi does not have EMS. Did you miss the chapter(s) that detail the requisites of obtaining one?


Kakashi has EMS, that's the only explanation we have. I didn't miss it, but that doesn't mean anything. Completely irrelevant. Kishimoto added a lot of new rules during the manga, without breaking old ones. And yeah the Kakashi's condition is very similar to Sasuke's, for the reason I already explained. Did you miss the explanation?


----------



## Tonymbou (Aug 6, 2014)

A similar case happened with Sasuke, he was enhanced with Naruto's Kyuubi chakra and was able to advance his Susanoo to the point it had legs. 

After Hagoromo "super-charged" Sasuke with Yin manifestation, he finally was able to not only awaken a perfect Rinnegan but unlock the Perfect Susanoo.

Its all about chakra.


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

Every rule has its exceptions.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishimoto - let slip a perfect opportunity to show the White Fang's power.  Now if the Susanō wields an ethereal variation of the Hakkō Chakura Tō...


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> *You don't need training to use Susanoo.* He could use the first version without any training. Let's go read the first time Sasuke used Susanoo. Did he have problems using and moving it? Did his Susanoo move like a retard?
> 
> 
> *Kakashi has EMS, that's the only explanation we have.* I didn't miss it, but that doesn't mean anything. Completely irrelevant. Kishimoto added a lot of new rules during the manga, without breaking old ones. And yeah the Kakashi's condition is very similar to Sasuke's, for the reason I already explained. Did you miss the explanation?


Yes you do. You need to master the unique ability associated with each eye to unlock stage 1 of Susano'O.

No he doesn't. An EMS is the fusion of* two different sets* of Mangekyou Sharingan between Uchiha brothers. If Kakashi had an *Eternal* Mangekyou Sharingan this wouldn't be an allegedly *temporary* power-up. Of course if you find me the panel where Kishi says Kakashi has an EMS I'll change my stance immediately.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes you do. You need to master the unique ability associated with each eye to unlock stage 1 of Susano'O.


You don't, Sasuke was godlike with Susanoo the same instant he unlocked it. And every stage he didn't need any training. You have no clue, go read One Piece come on



> No he doesn't. An EMS is the fusion of* two different sets* of Mangekyou Sharingan between Uchiha brothers.



Yeah the fusion of 2 sets, so you have 4 eyes. The fuck are you writing LOL, GTFO.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 6, 2014)

This chapter made me happy Kakashi being so weak really annoyed me. I'm glad he's finally strong enough to actually matter.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> You don't, Sasuke was godlike with Susanoo the same instant he unlocked it. And every stage he didn't need any training. *You have no clue, go read One Piece come on*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah the fusion of 2 sets, so you have 4 eyes. *The fuck are you writing LOL, GTFO.


1. We're discussing Naruto here, not One Piece, try and stay on-topic? It's been established since chapter 391 when Itachi fought Sasuke that in order to use Susano'O you must first know how to use the ability associated with each eye. *Which means you need to train to be able to use Susano'O*

2. Uhm, what do you think an EMS is? Sasuke's is a fusion of his own + Itachi's and Madara's is a fusion of his own + Izuna's. 



> fu?sion
> ˈfyo͞oZHən/
> _noun_
> noun: *fusion*; plural noun: *fusions*
> ...


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 6, 2014)

THOSE MS WERE PERFECTED Madara, Sasuke, Itachi went blind perfecting theirs , if you notice Kakashi hasn't suffered any blindness , its already been stated Madara, Sasuke, Itachi had more potential than Obito , Sasuke like Madara has the slanted Sharingan so yes Kakashi cant go blind but he doesn't have the array of Sharingan techniques that Madara and Sasuke has, its a catch 22


----------



## Argeddion (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> The bullshit aspect here is that Kakashi mastered in* 3 seconds *what took Madara who is the reincarnation of Indra, has a superior set of eyes & has Uchiha blood flowing through his veins *years* to master.



made an account just to comment lel
just because madara was a reincarnation of indra does not make him have superior eyes compared to kakashi (obito really but same shit). all uchiha shown so far basically manifest the same MS techniques with the exception of 2 unique individuals (obito obviously with his kamui and the other being shisui with his kotoamatsukami)

he didnt take years to master it, pretty much he rocked up to hashirama when he transplanted izuna's eyes and was all "lets brawl hashirama" nek minnit perfect susanoo (Raikage and Tsuchikage agreed with the choice of nomination)


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Argeddion said:


> made an account just to comment lel
> *just because madara was a reincarnation of indra does not make him have superior eyes* compared to kakashi (obito really but same shit). all uchiha shown so far basically manifest the same MS techniques with the exception of 2 unique individuals (obito obviously with his kamui and the other being shisui with his kotoamatsukami)
> 
> he didnt take years to master it, pretty much he rocked up to hashirama when he transplanted izuna's eyes and was all "lets brawl hashirama" nek minnit perfect susanoo (Link removed)


Yes it does.




Sasuke and Madara (Successors of Indra) are the only Uchiha to have Choku Tomoe (straight commas). Their Sharingan are of a higher class than most.

And like everyone else you seem to be missing the point about Susano'O. Madara was only able to use the Perfect Susano'O after he obtained the EMS and had *years of training and combat experience* with Susano'Os previous forms.


----------



## Tonymbou (Aug 6, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> This chapter made me happy Kakashi being so weak really annoyed me. I'm glad he's finally strong enough to actually matter.



Exactly, I pretty much agree with  you.

Not only does he posses the perfect defense of PS, but invulnerable  for longer periods of time as opposed to the 5 minute duration Obito was detrimented with.

With both Kamui eyes plus perfect Susanoo, he's perfectly able to keep up with Naruto/Sasuke and Kaguya.

I'd even say Kaguya is going to get pretty fucked up, not only physically since she can't touch Kakashi but tactically as well since she won't be able to escape to any dimension with Kakashi there (Naruto can bost him up with chakra just in case).

He's capable of slashing metorites if he so wishes or simply phasing through Bijuu Bombs like it was nothing.

He's almost God-tier now.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 6, 2014)

I love being a Kakashi fan, lol. Don't be made people, he is a genius after-all.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 6, 2014)

wait till he awakens the rinnegan 3 tomoe


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Their Sharingan are of a higher class than most.



no where in tha manga said that.


----------



## Toqtimur (Aug 6, 2014)

My only problem is how does Kakashi who Isn't an Uchiha, and in fact couldn't use the Sharingan for long periods and had to have covered not, also use both with no signs of fatigue, but pull out perfect Susanoo? Did one of Obito's vast replacement Sharingan  allow him and Kakashi to get EMS. If that's true why did Obito never pull out his own Susanoo unless he needed his other eye that Kakashi had, in order to do so?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

takL said:


> no where in tha manga said that.


Madara said he and Sasuke are the *only *Uchiha who possess *Straight Tomoe *and coincidentally they are also the *only* known Uchiha to have unlocked the EMS and they are *both *Indra's successors. Madara even credited Sasuke's *unique *eye pattern as to how and why he moves so well.  It's pretty damn obvious that their eyes are a clear cut above the rest. Straight Tomoe > regular. Do you really need the manga/Kishi to tell you that EMS > MS?


----------



## Tonymbou (Aug 6, 2014)

takL said:


> no where in tha manga said that.



Wether they were or not (even though its been heavily implied...) its irrelevant.

The fact that they were both infused with Indra's Yin manifestation, alone makes them superior to any Uchiha that's ever lived.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 6, 2014)

This is too much for me to handle. 

And not in the good way. Someone collect my salty tears and put them in a jar, please.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 6, 2014)

because... reasons


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

> It's been established since chapter 391 when Itachi fought Sasuke that in order to use Susano'O you must first know how to use the ability associated with each eye. *Which means you need to train to be able to use Susano'O*


Ahahaha you're running out of arguments, Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi have NOTHING to do with Susanoo. And you don't need to "master" them, you only need to unlock them. When you unlock them, you unlock Susanoo. Itachi said he unlocked Susanoo "that night" along with Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi. You unlock it and after 2 seconds you can use it, without using Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi, which are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT powers.



> 2. Uhm, what do you think an EMS is? Sasuke's is a fusion of his own + Itachi's and Madara's is a fusion of his own + Izuna's.


Sasuke's is a fusion of his eyes plus Itachi's eyes? So he has 4 eyes? Two eyes inside two other eyes? Where are Sasuke's eyes?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> You want to be on topic? Well, leave this forum and go to One Piece forum, if you don't like this manga.
> 
> 
> Ahahaha you're running out of arguments, Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi have NOTHING to do with Susanoo. And you don't need to "master" them, *you only need to unlock them.* When you unlock them, you unlock Susanoo. Itachi said he unlocked Susanoo "that night" along with Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi. You unlock it and after 2 seconds you can use it, without using Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi, which are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT powers.
> ...


Right... which means you need to train before you can use Susano'O. What part of this don't you understand?

I posted the definition of "fusion" for you.  here it is again. -_-



> fu?sion
> ˈfyo͞oZHən/
> _noun_
> noun: *fusion*; plural noun: *fusions*
> ...


Pay special attention to the bold parts. I don't know where you're coming up with this four eyes nonsense. An EMS is the fusion of 2 different MS Tomoe patterns to create a *brand new eye.*


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Right... which means you need to train before you can use Susano'O. What part of this don't you understand?


I don't understand the part in which you talk about two powers that have NOTHING to do with using Susanoo. Now you need to use Kamui to get better at Susanoo? It's like saying you have to master football to play basketball. ROTFL



> I posted the definition of "fusion" for you.  here it is again. -_-



You really think he inserted Itachi's eyes into his own eyes? LOL?


----------



## Veo (Aug 6, 2014)

Now we are only missing Sakura's sage mode


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2014)

Toqtimur said:


> My only problem is how does Kakashi who Isn't an Uchiha, and in fact couldn't use the Sharingan for long periods and had to have covered not, also use both with no signs of fatigue, but pull out perfect Susanoo? Did one of Obito's vast replacement Sharingan  allow him and Kakashi to get EMS. If that's true why did Obito never pull out his own Susanoo unless he needed his other eye that Kakashi had, in order to do so?




Ass fucking pull...

And that's why I bring my 3 points

1. Kakashi will keep them... What about the chakra drain? Will he cover both eyes? Or will he be able to deactivate them.

2. He will lose them soon as it MAY happen by Obito's words... Yeah awesome... Fodder Hokage for the win

3. He will go blind and this is what Obito meant... Yeah Blind Hokage for the win


----------



## Sete (Aug 6, 2014)

So last week everyone trashing Obito. This weak he be swimming in a pool of tears.
God Damn my boy. one last troll indeed...


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> I don't understand the part in which you talk about two powers that have NOTHING to do with using Susanoo. Now you need to use Kamui to get better at Susanoo? *It's like saying you have to master football to play basketball. *ROTFL


Strawman. 

I'll say it one last time. The individual eye powers need to be unlocked before one can start using Susano'O, which means one needs to train his MS before he can begin mastering its ultimate technique. And from there it took Sasuke and Madara a lot of time, an eye fusion/transplant and combat experience before they could utilize Susano'O in its perfect form. Sasuke for example used to struggle to maintain weaker forms of Susano'O for extended periods of time.



> You really think he inserted Itachi's eyes into his own eyes? LOL?


You really don't understand what the word "fusion" means, do you? The definition is right there for you. Just read it.


----------



## Sage (Aug 6, 2014)

Its sad that a real Uchiha like Sasuke needed to train to use his Susanoo against zetsu to get the hang of it but a non Uchiha like Kakashi receives it just 10 seconds ago and already capable to delicately grabbing a human without crushing them with his Susanoo.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishido said:


> He will lose them soon as it MAY happen by Obito's words... Yeah awesome... Fodder Hokage for the win


Sakumo Hatake was fodder? Minato said he was the same level as Jiraiya. Without sharingan



Louis-954 said:


> The individual eye powers need to be unlocked before one can start using Susano'O


Correct



> which means one needs to train his MS before he can begin mastering its ultimate technique.


No. You unlock the 3 powers at the same time and after 2 seconds you start using Susanoo



> You really don't understand what the word "fusion" means, do you? The definition is right there for you. Just read it.



I understand the word "fusion" (it's what Kakashi and Obito are now LOL: a fusion), but I don't think Sasuke inserted Itachi's eyes without removing his own eyes.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2014)

I just realized what makes this development so particularly annoying. All Kishi would have had to do was have Obito walk over to Kakashi last week and give his version of the Itachi two finger forehead bumb while meeting Kakashi's gaze with his MS. The dude kept on talking right until he crumbled so you can't tell me he couldn't have managed that. 

And then this week spiritual Obito could have told his Rin that he left Kakashi a present. That way there would have been no need for this returning from the spiritworld nonsense and there wouldn't have been a tenth part of the outrage over Obito uploading his sharingan jutsu in Kakashi's eyes. That is afterall a well established concept we have already seen several times in the manga.


----------



## Melas (Aug 6, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I just realized what makes this development so particularly annoying. All Kishi would have had to do was have Obito walk over to Kakashi last week and give his version of the *Itachi two finger forehead bumb* while meeting Kakashi's gaze with his MS. The dude kept on talking right until he crumbled so you can't tell me he couldn't have managed that.
> 
> And then this week spiritual Obito could have told his Rin that he left Kakashi a present. That way there would have been no need for this returning from the spiritworld nonsense and there wouldn't have been a tenth part of the outrage over Obito uploading his sharingan jutsu in Kakashi's eyes. That is afterall a well established concept we have already seen several times in the manga.



So that idiocy is acceptable just because Itachi did it or its happened a while ago?

The outrage is what makes it more fun, so I am not sure what you are referring to. People just find some violations of accepted norm more acceptable than others, which is subjective and prejudiced, so not really useful.

This is no worse than other ass-pulls that have been littered throughout this manga.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 6, 2014)

How can people defend this blatantly asspull Kishi just threw at our faces?

First and, somehow, Obito reviving himself through the power of his will despite that Kakashi met his father in the afterlife, he needed Nagato to come back to life. Obito ignored all of that and decided to do it by himself.

Now, let's move on from Obito's involvement in this asspull and look at what Kakashi did. He, somehow, used Perfect Susano'O despite it was heavily implied those with EMS could only perform it, not only that, but the only users that ever achieved it were Indra descendants, something neither Kakashi or Obito ever were.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi looks mad weird in that Susanoo. ..like he knows that he shouldn't be in there


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I just realized what makes this development so particularly annoying. All Kishi would have had to do was have Obito walk over to Kakashi last week and give his version of the Itachi two finger forehead bumb while meeting Kakashi's gaze with his MS. The dude kept on talking right until he crumbled so you can't tell me he couldn't have managed that.
> 
> And then this week spiritual Obito could have told his Rin that he left Kakashi a present. That way there would have been no need for this returning from the spiritworld nonsense and there wouldn't have been a tenth part of the outrage over Obito uploading his sharingan jutsu in Kakashi's eyes. That is afterall a well established concept we have already seen several times in the manga.



Its only annoying because everyone on this board has been upset regarding the recent events for so long. That's it no matter the event this would be the outcome. The event itself no matter how unexpected follows the established rules. Perfect Susanoo instantly is the only real hick-up, but Obito knew about basically everything Madara did an explanation likely isn't impossible to formulate.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Jagger said:


> First and, somehow, Obito reviving himself through the power of his will despite that Kakashi met his father in the afterlife, he needed Nagato to come back to life


Obito didn't come back to life. He will leave this world soon. He is dead, a GHOST. Just like Hagoromo or Patrick Swayze LOL


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Madara said he and Sasuke are the *only *Uchiha who possess *Straight Tomoe *and coincidentally they are also the *only* known Uchiha to have unlocked the EMS and they are *both *Indra's successors. Madara even credited Sasuke's *unique *eye pattern as to how and why he moves so well.  It's pretty damn obvious that their eyes are a clear cut above the rest. Straight Tomoe > regular. Do you really need the manga/Kishi to tell you that EMS > MS?



the manga/kish has never stated chokutomoe means ems or straight. 

what isnt stated isnt stated. u just keep jumping the gun.
unique doesnt mean the strongest.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eh, plenty of people predicted that Kakashi would be able to regain Sharingan.  I just thought he would either get it before Obito's death from Obito, or reawaken it in the regenerated eye due to lingering chakra and the emotion of Obito's death.

I don't think anyone could have predicted that Obito would teleport his spirit back to the living world to give it to Kakashi, though.  Also a Kakashi PS really kind of shits on Sasuke.  That leaves Sasuke with only a slightly better offense and a slightly faster teleport, despite Kakashi not being "special" in the way that Sasuke is.


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

Tonymbou said:


> Wether they were or not (even though its been heavily implied...) its irrelevant.
> 
> The fact that they were both infused with Indra's Yin manifestation, alone makes them superior to any Uchiha that's ever lived.



whos superior isnt relevant. 

i think obito happened to have unique mangekyo eyes that can create a complete form of susanoO without fusing with another pair of mangekyo. and again unique doesnt mean the strongest.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 6, 2014)

lmao.


i enjoyed it


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2014)

Melas said:


> So that idiocy is acceptable just because Itachi did it or its happened a while ago?
> 
> The outrage is what makes it more fun, so I am not sure what you are referring to. People just find some violations of accepted norm more acceptable than others, which is subjective and prejudiced, so not really useful.
> 
> This is no worse than other ass-pulls that have been littered throughout this manga.



Actually there aren't that many real ass-pulls in the story. Most which have been called ass-pulls are just lazy readers forgetting about already established facts or being too impatient to wait for Kishi to explain a new development in the following chapter.

A central part of the current outrage is Obito returning from the dead as a spirit and that BS could have been easily averted. Him having perfect Susanoo is just the cherry on top.



Jikayaki said:


> Its only annoying because everyone on this board has been upset regarding the recent events for so long. That's it no matter the event this would be the outcome. The event itself no matter how unexpected follows the established rules. Perfect Susanoo instantly is the only real hick-up, but Obito knew about basically everything Madara did an explanation likely isn't impossible to formulate.



It's annoying because it was badly written. I wasn't particularly upset with how the manga had been written recently. I may not have considered Kaguya a particularly engaging villain and this fight certainly is one of the worse ones in the manga, but this chapter had the sole virtue of being so badly written it was actually funny to read.

The problem with Perfect Susanoo is that it's been established as the ultimate power of Indra's successor. It was Madara's ultimate move prior to him getting Rinnegan. And Obito just isn't Indra's successor. His Susanoo should be comparable to Itachi's and not to Madara's and Sasuke's.


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

@lk3mizt said:


> lmao.
> 
> 
> i enjoyed it



me too. Rules are made to be broken.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sakumo Hatake was fodder? Minato said he was the same level as Jiraiya. Without sharingan



Yeah OK now... never mention Sakumo once again. First I was mad that he wasn't summoned during the war, while all fodder has been... But right now Kishi had the perfect chance  after Kakashi lost his eye to show of something of the infamous Sakumo skills... 

but guess what instead he made Kakashi a stated loser and Kishi himself said that he is useless without his Sharingan.


----------



## Vice (Aug 6, 2014)

So everyone who spent the last two weeks laughing at Kakashi's irrelevancy can now shut the fuck up. You were in complete denial if you thought he was never going to get the Sharingan back, now he has two and has mastered the PS literally in seconds.

Kakashi's too based for this manga. His genius is on a tier above everyone else's.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Remember the time Sasuke was using it and it was giving him pain and he asked himself "Is this what Itachi felt like?"


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't particularly badly written and this is a children's comic anyway I don't expect super writing. Every thing bar Perfect Susanoo was plainly explained within the chapter itself. How Obito was able to transfer his power to Kakashi and how Kakashi could possible use it so well can only be questioned if you haven't been paying any attention to the manga roughly at the point Hagoromo showed up.

Perfect Susanoo is something of a hick-up that I admitted, but its also important to note that Obito stole power from Madara and Perfect Susanoo was never stated to be unique to only Indra's successors or even EMS. If you still find it annoying that's fine, but there is no issue with the event it was merely unexpected. Personally at this point surprises in my opinion are a good change of pace. This chapter was ten times better than it could of been without this event directly or indirectly by watching the forums squirm.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Melas (Aug 6, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Actually there aren't that many real ass-pulls in the story. Most which have been called ass-pulls are just lazy readers forgetting about already established facts or being too impatient to wait for Kishi to explain a new development in the following chapter.
> 
> A central part of the current outrage is Obito returning from the dead as a spirit and that BS could have been easily averted. Him having perfect Susanoo is just the cherry on top.



So be more patient and allow Kishi to explain.

As for returning from dead as spirit, is that the first time that has happened?

Didn't Mads effectively revive himself? So this is even lesser of an 'violation'.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Melas said:


> So be more patient and allow Kishi to explain.
> 
> As for returning from dead as spirit, is that the first time that has happened?
> 
> Didn't Mads effectively revive himself? So this is even lesser of an 'violation'.



Obito's explanation was shady.


"Chakra is what connects the two world" — *Mangekyou warp, pull Kakashi into the spiritual plane.*


Dah fuck?


I said it in another thread, Rikudou did something similar a few chapters ago.

To Naruto and Sasuke:
_I can appear here if the transmigrate is strong enough, but I can't help on the outside._

To the Hokages:
_I can appear on the outside because Indra, Asura, and Kurama's chakra united.
_​
How is that an explanation? Fact is, it's not.

I am no expert, but these rules which are being offered vaguely and completely after the fact, should be presented well ahead of time, in a way that doesn't spoil future developments, but leave the reader with a clear path to find the correct explanation whenever this type of an event occurs.

But chakra and jutsu can simply do anything now. That's how it appears to me.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Aug 6, 2014)

spiritmight said:


> I was LMAOIing as soon as Kakashi scooped Sakura up.
> 
> Seriously, what was Kishi thinking? WINGED PERFECT SUSANOO? Which has only been shown by Indra and fucking RINNEGAN users?!
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see the kings review he's going to shit his pants and go crazy


----------



## Sieves (Aug 6, 2014)

It makes no sense and yet I can't help but smile at the insanity of it all. Let me reiterate: it makes no sense. I mean, at least in Sasuke's case there was actually an operation and he was put out of commission for awhile...but this...surpasses even Madara just ripping Kakashi's eye out


----------



## Tora of Fire (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anyone remember the panel of Obito says the gift may expire? I'm guessing that's the limitation.


----------



## Melas (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito's explanation was shady.
> 
> 
> "Chakra is what connects the two world" ? *Mangekyou warp, pull Kakashi into the spiritual plane.*
> ...



I am not really looking to go into this specific occurrence, the point I was trying to make is that there have been plenty of violations over the course of the manga that people have become comfortable with over time.

This is no more or no less of a joke for me than pulling people out of death god's stomach for instance or a blind guy with susanoo or a lot of other incidents.

People just accept some violations that they are fine with and lament others. Its mostly subjective though obviously not all violations are equal.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito's explanation was shady.
> 
> 
> "Chakra is what connects the two world" ? *Mangekyou warp, pull Kakashi into the spiritual plane.*
> ...



The instance with Obito and Kakashi is really simple there still is a connection between Obito and Kakashi and that allowed Obito to become give Kakashi his power. The rest is just a matter of how much explanation do you expect. Does it even matter that in the case of the two events regarding Hagoromo it happened after the fact. That's how its handled in manga for the most part anyway and it isn't like there wasn't some foreshadowing to the  idea of transmigration we just didn't know what it was. Its shonen just except things at face value instead of expecting lengthy and well foreshadowed explanations it makes it significantly more enjoyable.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Jagger said:


> How can people defend this blatantly asspull Kishi just threw at our faces?
> 
> First and, somehow, Obito reviving himself through the power of his will despite that Kakashi met his father in the afterlife, he needed Nagato to come back to life. Obito ignored all of that and decided to do it by himself.
> 
> Now, let's move on from Obito's involvement in this asspull and look at what Kakashi did. He, somehow, used Perfect Susano'O despite it was heavily implied those with EMS could only perform it, not only that, but the only users that ever achieved it were Indra descendants, something neither Kakashi or Obito ever were.



Let's look at this in another light shall we? 

Most people aren't defending it, I think we all know how it's bullshit, unacceptable and ridiculous. At the same time, it's hilarious, entertaining and it's amazing that it's brought up into the manga now so considering this most just role with it. 

We know it makes no sense but it is what it is.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 6, 2014)

Had more time to think about it, and I'm torn half of me is pissed off at the bullshit asspull the other half is amused at how dumb and ridiculous shit has gotten.


----------



## Sieves (Aug 6, 2014)

Some violations are actually believable though, while others...

I like how Kishi tried to address the absurdity of what happened by having Sasuke call out the bullshit and then Naruto say "that's what you should expect for Kakashi of the Sharingan", as if that 'rationale' should somehow validate to the reader how many rules were just broken. Then again Kishi is writing for a 14 yr old audience.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> "Chakra is what connects the two world" ? *Mangekyou warp, pull Kakashi into the spiritual plane


What? He didn't "pull" anyone, he ENTERED Kakashi's mind. Just like Hagoromo entered Naruto's mind, and they talked about Kaguya etc etc. It's just Obito's ghost which entered Kakashi's mind. Have you ever seen the movie Ghost? Go watch it, it's good


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Melas said:


> I am not really looking to go into this specific occurrence, the point I was trying to make is that there have been plenty of violations over the course of the manga that people have become comfortable with over time.
> 
> This is no more or no less of a joke for me than pulling people out of death god's stomach for instance or a blind guy with susanoo or a lot of other incidents.
> 
> People just accept some violations that they are fine with and lament others. Its mostly subjective though obviously not all violations are equal.



I kinda went on a rant there; just happened to read your post with those thoughts in mind. 

Just now, I actually took a moment to reread your post.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 6, 2014)

its magic
deal with it.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito has been a Rikudo for years and was a Juubi jinchuuriki just a while ago. Who here was calling bs when Itachi implanted Amaterasu into Sasuke or Rikudo powered up NaraSasu even though he was dead? Chill out. This is the same storytelling we've been reading for years except now there's shit loads of power inflation. 

If you guys didn't care so much about tiers and shit, this manga wouldn't be the kaiju/pokemon mess that you guys are complaining about.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 6, 2014)

are we really this surprised?  after the god like battle we've been seeing the last few months.....dumbass naruto simply mastering rikudo level powers when it took like 6 months worth of chapters to master the fucking rasengan and later rasengans.........are we really this surprised that stupidmoto would give kakashi two sharingans and have him automatically master perfect susanoo when it took him something like 3 years to awaken MS and to even grasp mastery of the kamui?  hell, even sasuke didn't fully master the susanoo till much later after activating.....

let's not kid ourselves.......this manga has been shit for years now....but whatever.  after a decade, i just want to see the end.


----------



## eepdoodle (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito?s spirit hadn?t actually entered the pure world yet. He was existing as chakra and, somehow, passed that chakra to Kakashi. He didn?t come back to life. He?s in between life and death (a chakra spirit). We literally saw Obito?s spirit rise from his ashes and possess Kakashi?s body.

Kakashi wouldn?t ordinarily be able to house two MS eyes. It?s Obito?s chakra making it possible and is (supposedly) only temporary.

It was never hinted that Obito could manifest susanoo, so him producing the perfect form is unprecedented. However, there really is no hard rule Kishi presented that says what must be in place first. There?s lots of implications but no concrete conditions.

All that being said, I thought this chapter was full on retarded in every conceivable way. I think my love for this story is officially dead. I?ll just be reading for the lulz now without caring about what ridiculousness will happen next.



Za Fuuru said:


> What? He didn't "pull" anyone, he ENTERED Kakashi's mind. Just like Hagoromo entered Naruto's mind, and they talked about Kaguya etc etc. It's just Obito's ghost which entered Kakashi's mind. *Have you ever seen the movie Ghost? Go watch it, it's good*


No. No it?s not.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 6, 2014)

I think our only concern should be the limit, to which Kakashi can maintain the technique. Everything else falls in line with the possibilities of that world.


----------



## Namikaze Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Hatake Kakashi "The SharinganS" is minor on the name update, but very major on the actual manga update. Looking forward for what Kakashi can do with his new power up while enjoying the raging/wank/rage/etc hilarious reaction NF members can give.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 6, 2014)

.............. i've only read a couple of pages in here and the level of butthurt is insane i seriously think some posters should just quit reading but of course they'll *all* be back next week complaining about the newest greatest "asspull" this and that and how this manga's been shit for years and it should end but continue to religiously read it.


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> I'm not saying Perfect Susanoo is a bad translation.



yeah when maddy in the raw called it  'the complete form of susanoO'


----------



## Kakashisauce (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm just trying to imagine what was going through Kishi's head. As much as it makes me tingle with happiness to see Susano'o Kakashi, it's obviously a gigantic WTF moment.

I just see him behind his drawing desk getting all giddy that he's gonna trick his audience into thinking he screwed Kakashi out of two sharingan. Then, he was SO wet with joy about his awesometastic cliff hanger that he just jammed two non-existent-because-obito-is-dead-but-whatever-SPIRIT-POWER' sharingan's into Kakashi's face and made him instantly be able to form perfect Susano'o despite that being OBVIOUSLY impossible for reasons he basically wrote and drew himself. I will be the first one to rant about Kakashi's brilliance, but I don't think brain power has anything to do with this. 

It's clearly about the trolls, and not the sense. He's just trollin'. Like he trolls EVERY character and every big pairing in this manga.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

eepdoodle said:


> No. No it?s not.



No, it's not good. It's great.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't really see how Kakashi can be Hokage if these powers are temporary (he'd be even weaker than Tsunade, barring some Hatake abilities), so I'm guessing that Obito's spirit is there with him to maintain the Perfect Susano'o.  Kakashi will keep his powers as the Copy Ninja, and Kamui, but will only ever use PS this once when he is "together" with Obito.

Although I guess another possibility is that the powers are temporary in that his eyes will slowly fade like Mangekyou, but then he'd still end up never using PS again and keeping one side of Kamui unused. (so he'd be left with one "blind" but powerful eye, just as he was before, with the small upgrade of a backup eye for copying - he'd never be able to use PS since that would ultimately leave him entirely blind)

It just doesn't make much sense to give Kakashi this upgrade and suggest he'll be Hokage, only to have him quickly fall below Tsunade's level.  Especially since every other Hokage (including Naruto/Sasuke) was apparently ridiculously powerful, other than Tsunade.  And I can't see Kakashi sacrificing himself particularly soon, when he's already been saved from death repeatedly.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2014)

FO REAL? FO REAL? HILARIOUS


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 6, 2014)

​


----------



## takL (Aug 6, 2014)

i personally dont really  see howd kakashi need these hax powers to be a hokage after this. there cant be a war between shinobi villages for a while.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishi's policy on Sharingans distribution:


----------



## Pyro (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rules?
> 
> What rules?
> 
> ...



Pre-Skip had rules. After that everything just turned into magic.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Kishi's policy on Sharingans distribution:



Don't be silly just because you don't have any reading comprehension doesn't mean internally the chapters events didn't apply to the story's logic. Obito transmigrated his chakra to Kakashi  its that's simple.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2014)

Jikayaki said:


> Don't be silly just because you don't have any reading comprehension doesn't mean internally the chapters events didn't apply to the story's logic. Obito transmigrated his chakra to Kakashi  its that's simple.



That's not the only thing he transmigrated


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 6, 2014)

takL said:


> *the manga/kish has never stated chokutomoe means* ems or *straight. *
> *
> what isnt stated isnt stated. u just keep jumping the gun.*
> unique doesnt mean the strongest.


No I'm not, and yes he has:  It also just so happens that the only straight/choku tomoe in the manga to date *are EMS*. Prove me otherwise now or stop telling me I'm wrong without any evidence to back yourself up.

And Madara and Sasuke  are the most powerful/talented known Uchiha in the manga. It doesn't take a genius to deduce that their eyes, being EMS, are the most powerful and unique Sharingan.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Aug 6, 2014)

What's Sakuras next power up slug sage mode and neji gives her golden byakugan from the heavens


----------



## Rosi (Aug 6, 2014)

I have no words


----------



## Noobster (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not surprised to be honest, he has two sharingans now, in his track record of showing uchiha how to use their sharingan properly the PS is not excluded, just because a couple of uchihas take time to unlock potential power from their sharingan doesn't mean Kakashi has to 

Dat scar tho 

Anyway, Isn't PS unlocked when two people share a bond  through sharingan anyway? Just because mads had to combine his brothers eyes with his doesn't imply that's the only way to unlock PS, all EMS does now is prevent the user from being blind now anyway, from this there is no prerequisite of EMS to gain PS now.

Also as a Kakashi fan, seeing "asspull" to "asspull" from other characters, hyping them to some god-level shit without any *training* and making Kakashi look like a jounin academy student, I'm good with this, and it still makes more sense than other recent power increases


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 6, 2014)

We have already seen Mangekyo powers sealed within people. Its no biggie. Sasuke will probably have to make them permenant. I think he will learn a lesson about valuing his comrades.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 6, 2014)

It's so bad that when Sasuke used it every cell in his body was hurting, even Itachi had the same problem and both of these are full blooded Uchihas. These guys were going through different stages and variations of normal Susano'o. Kakashi just waltz in and says "lol cellular destruction" and busts out a Perfect Susano'o at that.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2014)

Yooo I was thinking that this could happen. 

But I called myself stupid to think Kishi would let this happen.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 6, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Yooo I was thinking that this could happen.
> 
> But I called myself stupid to think Kishi would let this happen.



well surpriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

just like saskeeeee eeeee eee? ???


----------



## Fox91 (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe Naruto is like Dragon Ball and make half Uchiha's stronger than pure blooded Uchiha's, like a hybrid Saiyan have more special hidden power and fastest leveling than a full blooded Saiyan .

Either way, fuck yeah! Kakashi is now the right hand of (god) Itachi, just 'cause Itachi's natural talent + awesomeness + solo.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi is not a Uchiha.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> Kakashi is not a Uchiha.



He's basically the equivalent to a Uchiha at the moment thanks to Obito possessing him at the moment.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 6, 2014)

I believe this kinda proves that kekkei genkai are more spiritual than genetic really


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

Jikayaki said:


> He's basically the equivalent to a Uchiha at the moment thanks to Obito possessing him at the moment.


Since when did giving someone Chakra mean you're possessing them?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2014)

Remember that one time when Kakashi died from using Kamui like 2 times? Or that other time when he passed out just from using base Sharingan too much?

And people actually try to defend this with a straight face


----------



## Fox91 (Aug 6, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> Kakashi is not a Uchiha.



Speaking Uchiha's eyes in a non Uchiha body.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

BurningVegeta said:


> Since when did giving someone Chakra mean you're possessing them?



That's basically what happened and its basically what chakra transmigration is. Its also why Obito told Rin to wait for him for a little bit longer. The full on possession may or not be over as the case with Indra and Asura or Obito already left, but basically Kakashi was possessed and may still be possessed.


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 7, 2014)

Lmao they say don't make assumptions, or you'll make an ass outta yourself. It seems people made up their own rules and are butthurt from being incorrect lol. I suggest some of ya'll reread the manga before doing any further speaking on this topic.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 7, 2014)

TheOmega said:


> Lmao they say don't make assumptions, or you'll make an ass outta yourself. It seems people made up their own rules and are butthurt from being incorrect lol. I suggest some of ya'll reread the manga before doing any further speaking on this topic.


I'd think this thread would benefit if you spoke in greater detail.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 7, 2014)

*Explaining Kakashi's Susanoo.*

It's actually quite simple: just use the information that the manga previously provided and deductions from past events.

*(1) Obito leaving the afterlife.*

Multiple explanations are available.

(a) Did Obito actually go to the afterlife? Obito's chakra didn't appear next to Kakashi via that characteristic spiral. As Obito says, chakra connects the pure world and the impure world so maybe Obito simply connected to the pure world. This is simply the same scenario as Dan Kato's.

(b) Kamui can connect dimensions. We know that travel from the pure world to the impure world is possible from Edo Tensei. In other words, Obito is the only one who can travel like this.

(c) We know that Hagoromo, Indra and Ashura were transmigrating. We don't know how that works. Obito was a pseudo-Rikudo...so Obito simply decided to transmigrate is within the realm of possibility. It's the most handwave-like explanation, but it's not without precedent.​
*(2) Kakashi getting Mangekyou Sharingan*

We know from Tobirama's exposition that it's the Uchiha's chakra that evolve their eyes into the sharingan. The only change this chapter introduces is from: Uchiha chakra --> Uchiha eyes --> Sharingan​ to Uchiha chakra --> non-Uchiha eyes --> Sharingan​
A rule change isn't necessarily a bad thing and this change actually makes more sense given the Izanagi Wars. There's probably a difference in the two scenarios: Uchiha eyes evolve permanently while non-Uchiha eyes evolve temporary.​
*(3) Kakashi/Obito having Susanoo without EMS*

The only requirement for Susanoo was awakening the Mangekyou in both eyes. It's not specifically connected to the eyes and together with Tobirama's exposition, the Eyeless Susanoo from Madara wasn't unexpected. In other words, only a certain quality of Uchiha chakra is necessary for Susanoo.​
*(4) Why didn't Obito use Susanoo earlier?*

Obito didn't have both eyes. And from the moment he did, he was on death's door. No further explanation is necessary.​
*(5) Why doesn't Kakashi go through all the Susanoo stage?*

There have been two interpretations (models) of how Susanoo evolves.
 Susanoo evolves like the Sharingan evolves.
 Susanoo changes like the chakra construct of a jinchuriki changes when it gains an additional tail.
 First of all, they aren't mutually exclusive! Second of all, the evolution model depends on a mistranslation as takL continuously reminds posters:




takL said:


> yeah when maddy in the raw called it  'the complete form of susanoO'




In other words, it's ONE jutsu. To summarise:
Sharingan evolves according the the quality of the spiritual energy
Susanoo evolves according the the quality of the spiritual energy
Biju constructs change depending on how many tails of chakra is put into it
Susanoo changes depending on the quantity of chakra that is put into it.
So the shape of Susanoo is dependent on the *quality of the spiritual energy*, while the size of Susanoo is dependent on the *quantity of chakra*. And we see this in action with Sasuke.​
*(6) Why does Kakashi/Obito have the quality of the spiritual energy necessary for Susanoo?*

Obviously, Kakashi doesn't have the spiritual energy of the Rikudo Sage; he just has spiritual energy that is compatible with Obito's sharingan.

We know that: the spiritual energy of the sage --> the powerful chakra of the sage --> the Eyes of the Sage​ and each level of spiritual energy corresponds to a particular Doujutsu:
spiritual level A = regular sharingan
spiritual level B = Mangekyou sharingan with blindness
spiritual level C = Mangekyou sharingan without blindness
spiritual level D = Rinnegan
Obito obviously has the spiritual energy for Mangekyou Sharingan. And despite that Obito has Hashirama's DNA/chakra, he never awakened the Rinnegan (because he doesn't have Indra's chakra). Now Obito doesn't have the option that Sasuke has: Sasuke merged his own spiritual energy with the spiritual energy of Itachi to create the EMS. That's the usual procedure! So either Obito has the spiritual energy for EMS, or his blindness is constantly counteracted by Hashirama's healing powers.

The real question is: How does this affect Kakashi's eyes? Well, the situation is: Obito's chakra + Kakashi's eyes = Mangekyou Sharingan with/without blindness weakness​ Anything is possible in this situation.​
*(7) Why does this Susanoo look like a merger of Obito and Kakashi?*

This is actually the interesting part. We know that the shape of Susanoo reflects an Uchiha's spiritual energy. So this panel shows us something significant:



It shows us that the Susanoo reflects both Obito's and Kakashi's spiritual energy.

This also suggests something very important about the success and failure of Sharingan transplants. Kakashi's sharingan is compatible with him, because Obito gave the eye to Kakashi. Sasuke is compatible with Itachi's eyes because Itachi loved his younger brother. Ditto for Madara. So EMS might not require genetic compatibility, but spiritual energy compatibility and...dare I say...*teamwork*.

Either way, the Susanoo in this chapter has a precedent: the Senjutsu Susanoo from Sasuke and Juugo.​
*(8) Why does Kakashi have the chakra reserves for Susanoo?*

Kakashi's chakra exhaustion has context. Kakashi spent a month training before the Invasion by Sand and Sound. Before that, Kakashi became exhausted from using the regular Sharingan; afterwards he didn't. After the time-skip, Kakashi only became exhausted from using Kamui. So while the sharingan put a strain on Kakashi's body, sufficient training could reduce the strain. The real question is: Why didn't Kakashi train more to reduce the strain of using Kamui?

In Part 2, chakra reserves varied as the plot demanded. Naruto was always arriving to fight looking exhausted. Sasuke was given chakra infusions by every friends and foe in his vicinity. Characters who weren't jinchuriki were stated to have jinchuriki-level or even biju-level chakra reserves. It was a mess. Then during the War arc, Kishimoto switched to a model that makes more sense: chakra reserves varied according to the rule of drama. (And the same is true for Kakashi's blindness: all according to the rule of drama.)

That said, it's not as if Kishimoto *totally* ignored the principles he set up; he just didn't apply them consistently.




Klue said:


> "_I haven't even fully materialized the Susano'o, and it feels as if every cell in my body hurts. How much pain did Itachi go through._" - Sasuke with his inherited Uchiha body




This tells us something significant about Susanoo:
 Awakening Susanoo depends on the eye.
 Using Susanoo depends on the body.
And we know that the Uchiha didn't inherit the Body of the Sage. But the Uchiha did inherit powerful spiritual energy! When Sasuke implanted Itachi's eyes, their spiritual energies merged: Sasuke's spiritual energy doubled, the power of his chakra was doubled, and correspondingly the strain on his body was halved. But if the Uchiha have sufficient physical energy for Susanoo, then other ninja can have sufficient physical energy as well.

Back to Kakashi. He doesn't have the spiritual energy of the Uchiha, so he more than likely has to compensate the lack of quality of his chakra via the quantity of chakra. He doesn't have Obito's sharingan any more, so he doesn't have the strain of that sharingan any more either. And since Kakashi's eyes have been transformed into sharingan, there's no reason to think that puts any strain on his body. In other words, what we have here is: Obito's spiritual energy + Kakashi's spiritual energy + Kakashi's physical energy​One can say that chakra reserves are meaningless, or try to look at the in-universe logic. Either way, there's nothing really preventing this Susanoo from forming.​
*(9) Why can Kakashi use Susanoo so easily?*

Why can the Uchiha use their Sharingan & Mangekyou abilities so easily? Why could Kakashi use the Sharingan so easily in Kakashi Gaiden? The only ability that requires training is Sharingan Genjutsu, but even that rule doesn't apply to Mangekyou genjutsu abilities.

More to the point: Susanoo is nothing but an extension of the body so it moves with the same grace as the user's body does.

We can easily switch the question around: Why *shouldn't* Kakashi use Susanoo so easily? There's no in-universe answer to that.​
Made into a thread:


----------



## G (Aug 7, 2014)

wouldn't be surprised to see Hinata get Neji's spirit's chakra and an never-before-seen powerup


----------



## takL (Aug 7, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> No I'm not, and yes he has:  It also just so happens that the only straight/choku tomoe in the manga to date *are EMS*. Prove me otherwise now or stop telling me I'm wrong without any evidence to back yourself up.
> 
> And Madara and Sasuke  are the most powerful/talented known Uchiha in the manga. It doesn't take a genius to deduce that their eyes, being EMS, are the most powerful and unique Sharingan.



im saying youre wrong in stating deductions as fact. 

i wouldnt say kojien but at least use a better japanese-english dictionary.
直choku basically means 'direct'. 
and since its part of a name of something still undefined its better be refered as 'choku' as is till its defined in the manga. 

its hysterical that you jumped the gun again and told a native jp speaker to learn the language you don't speak to neg.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 7, 2014)

It feels good be right about Kakashi getting both eyes and a power up before Obito dying! Foreshadowing 101




takL said:


> im saying youre wrong in stating deductions as fact.
> 
> i wouldnt say kojien but at least use a better japanese-english dictionary.
> 直choku basically means 'direct'.
> ...



lol, the arrogance (said arrogance also shows when he talks One Piece)


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 7, 2014)

mlc818 said:


> I don't really see how Kakashi can be Hokage if these powers are temporary


Naruto and Sasuke both will lose their power-ups. Naruto is too young. Sasuke is crazy. Tsunade is old. Gai will be on a wheelchair. Kakashi is the best possible Hokage, the strongest of his generation.

Sakumo was a genius. Kakashi is a genius too


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 7, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Naruto and Sasuke both will lose their power-ups. Naruto is too young. Sasuke is crazy. Tsunade is old. Gai will be on a wheelchair. Kakashi is the best possible Hokage, the strongest of his generation.
> 
> Sakumo was a genius. Kakashi is a genius too



We can't say whether or not Sasuke and Naruto will lose their current power-ups or whether even Kakashi will lose his. Naruto's new form at least partly depends on the bijuu themselves and he isn't losing them in fact he'll gain the rest of their power, so in all likely hood Naruto and Sasuke will just grow stronger.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 7, 2014)

Jesus, give me a break. It's a speculation, but I don't see Naruto keeping those ridiculous black spheres forever. It's a demi-godlike power, besides we don't even see it in the movie trailer.

Mr Obvious strikes again


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 7, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Jesus, give me a break. It's a speculation, but I don't see Naruto keeping those ridiculous black spheres forever. It's a demi-godlike power, besides we don't even see it in the movie trailer.
> 
> Mr Obvious strikes again



Oh grow up. The movie trailer means jack and ****. The new form can likely be shut down anyway. You don't think Naruto is always going to look like a light bulb with nine black spheres hovering behind his back do you.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 7, 2014)

You think he will stay like that forever? Can't you see how ridiculous it is? Why do you think Naruto got that power-up? To rule the world? Or to seal Kaguya? And once Kaguya is sealed why he should keep that power? To do what, precisely? Destroy the shinobi balance? You don't look very smart to be honest


----------



## Closet Pervert (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, he was more talented at copying jutsu than any Uchiha, and that was with _one_ eye...

He was always the most talented out of the shown characters. Oh and BTW, databook is canon again. Prepare your cavities for Prime Hiruzen.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 7, 2014)

Uchiha power begins with chakra from Dr. Tobirama.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 7, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> You think he will stay like that forever? Can't you see how ridiculous it is? Why do you think Naruto got that power-up? To rule the world? Or to seal Kaguya? And once Kaguya is sealed why he should keep that power? To do what, precisely? Destroy the shinobi balance? You don't look very smart to be honest



Your comments aren't are the only thing without a lick of intelligence. Even if Hagoromo's chakra runs out this form is at least in part if not mostly dependent of the bijuu. Naruto is going to keep all nine even if only part of their chakra. Thus in all likely hood he will keep Senjutsu of the Six Paths. For one thing we have an example were a similar  power up was permanent. Shinobi balance means squat Naruto and Sasuke already were and will remain a step or two above everyone else.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Aug 7, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Remember that one time when Kakashi died from using Kamui like 2 times? Or that other time when he passed out just from using base Sharingan too much?
> 
> And people actually try to defend this with a straight face



The funniest part is people actually try and defend kakashis increase in chakra during the war by saying he's "trained" lol


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 7, 2014)

Remember the time he would used Kamui one time and not being able to move anymore for a week. I mean not even talking about PS and Obito chakra, how many times did he use Kamui since the beginning of the war, he should be stone dead already.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 7, 2014)

The Part 3 would be broken without Naruto/Sasuke's nerf. He has to nerf those two if he wants to make Kakashi Hokage and keep writing this manga. Those power-ups were BORROWED from Hagoromo because they need to seal Kaguya. It's not something they developed themselves. Hagoromo even said he doesn't have chakra because he gave it away.

first you say "we can't say whether or not" and now you're saying "they will keep'em for sure!". Ahahaha what a joke


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 7, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> The Part 3 would be broken without Naruto/Sasuke's nerf. He has to nerf those two if he wants to make Kakashi Hokage and keep writing this manga. Those power-ups were BORROWED from Hagoromo because they need to seal Kaguya. It's not something they developed themselves. Hagoromo even said he doesn't have chakra because he gave it away.
> 
> first you say "we can't say whether or not" and now you're saying "they will keep'em for sure!". Ahahaha what a joke



Part 3 doesn't need to focus exclusively on Naruto and Sasuke. More powerful villians or more likely infighting between Naruto and Sasuke are the only things needed. It wouldn't be the first time in manga for this to happen. Main characters always out do everyone else and eventually in a series everyone besides main characters are window dressing.

I'm merely arguing Senjutsu of the Six Paths has a good argument for staying around as does Sasuke's new power. Both however may be weakened from loose of Hagoromo's chakra.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 7, 2014)

Having Kakashi Hokage WITHOUT SUSANOO and WITHOUT SHARINGAN while having Naruto and Sasuke with godlike powers is retarded. You understand this, right? If he wants to balance the manga he has to nerf those two idiots who STOLE Hagoromo's powers and have nothing to do with them. Plus Sasuke with just one Rinnegan. Please, he's ridiculous.

As I said, those powers are BORROWED just to seal Kaguya. Hagoromo has no intention to break the world balance by buffing two kids to demi-god level.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 7, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Having Kakashi Hokage WITHOUT SUSANOO and WITHOUT SHARINGAN while having Naruto and Sasuke with godlike powers is retarded. You understand this, right? If he wants to balance the manga he has to nerf those two idiots who STOLE Hagoromo's powers and have nothing to do with them. Plus Sasuke with just one Rinnegan. Please, he's ridiculous.
> 
> As I said, those powers are BORROWED just to seal Kaguya. Hagoromo has no intention to break the world balance by buffing two kids to demi-god level.



Power alone doesn't dictate who is or isn't Hokage. Naruto has been the strongest in Kohona for some time now still isn't Hokage. Sasuke has no support and Naruto is generally considered too young. Its that simple its why Kakashi is seen as a candidate for Hokage and Naruto is only considered as Hokage eventually by Tsunade and close friends.

Hagoromo merely is against too much power being held by one individual. Its why he entrusted his power to both of them regardless of whether its temporary or not. There still is a good argument to it not being temporary like it or not. They both may however weaken after sealing Kaguya regardless even if these powers are permanent.


----------



## Tonymbou (Aug 7, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Remember that one time when Kakashi died from using Kamui like 2 times? Or that other time when he passed out just from using base Sharingan too much?
> 
> And people actually try to defend this with a straight face



If you actually didn't get caught up with the consecutive whining in this thread, you'd probably notice that Kakashi basically got CHAKRA transmitted to him by Obito;s ashes.

So, man, why the hell did you just write that?

Do you want me to cut out the panel and paste it here?

Also let me clarify, I am not a Kakashi fan in any way, but man some people literally make* no sense *when they post.



EDIT* Hell, f*ck it, I'm even going to direct you to the page where it clearly displays it.



I can't with some people here.


----------



## b0rd2dEAth (Aug 7, 2014)

*Perfect Susanoo?*

Tbh I knew Kakashi would get both of Obito's eyes.  He may eventually loose vision if he uses them too too much, but I'm pretty sure Obito's eyes are with him for good.  And another comment about Perfect Susanoo.. Tbh I always thought you needed the Rinnegan to unlock it.  Didn't realize people considered "perfect Susanoo" just to be sasanoo with legs and armor, despite kakashi and Sasuke having wings.  I also thought Sasuke wouldn't get his complete PS  until he gets his other Rinnegan.  Maybe I was just always expecting Sasuke's PS to be able to cut down mountains like Madara's.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 8, 2014)

Jikayaki said:


> Power alone doesn't dictate who is or isn't Hokage


The difference in power would be too big. And as I said, do they have a way to turn off that black spheres? I've never seen Hagoromo without black spheres in the latest chapters



> Hagoromo merely is against too much power being held by one individual. Its why he entrusted his power to both of them regardless of whether its temporary or not.


The fuck are you inventing? He gave them powers becasue the world was in danger and they need to seal Kaguya, and being two is easier than one. Plus they are Ashura/Indra reincarnations. That's all. After sealing Kaguya they don't need those powers anymore, they would only break the balance.


----------



## Klesken (Aug 8, 2014)

It is official MS Kakashi  trolls EMS Madara, the strongest Uchiha in history as he masters the perfect susanoo in 1 second with no side effects ! Screw senjutsu, tailed beast power, rikudo stuff, you just need to be Kakashi to suddenly have unlimited stamina and extremely short learning curve when the proper moment arises haha..The real battle starts in the next chapter, I have a feeling Saukra is getting the rinnegan and steals the show together with Kakashi as Sasuke and Naruto remain stunned on the sidelines.. LOL..


----------



## ctachibana (Aug 8, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> It's actually quite simple: just use the information that the manga previously provided and deductions from past events.
> 
> *(1) Obito leaving the afterlife.*
> 
> ...



Good explanation!!


----------



## ctachibana (Aug 8, 2014)

How Obito would have susano'o if in order to have it you must achieve amaterasu and tsukoyomi in both eyes? maybe amaterasu and tsukoyomi was changed by Obito's kamui power of each eye.
So, if Kakashi still have Obito's kamui power in both eyes and is able to combine that with the susano'o, then he has a untouchable susano'o and can travel through dimentions WTF?


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 8, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Remember the time he would used Kamui one time and not being able to move anymore for a week. I mean not even talking about PS and Obito chakra, how many times did he use Kamui since the beginning of the war, he should be stone dead already.



 That was when his fights were actually enjoyable for being strategical and he needed to calculate every movement to compensate for his small chakra. It feels like we're talking about 2 totally diferent mangas here. What happened?


----------



## Apollo3 (Aug 16, 2014)

*This Susanoo is not really perfect.*

What if there is another form to susanoo using the rinnegan? They did say that the rinnegan is another stepping stone past EMS. My guess is that it's the image drawn on each side of the Nakano shrine. Nobody has been able to do it (not even indra) because they need to fully cooperate in order to achieve it. And since we're clearly complaining about Kakashi being as good if not better than sasuke. Maybe this is what kishi has up his sleeve.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 16, 2014)

Apollo3 said:


> What if there is another form to susanoo using the rinnegan? They did say that the rinnegan is another stepping stone past EMS. My guess is that it's the image drawn on each side of the Nakano shrine. Nobody has been able to do it (not even indra) because they need to fully cooperate in order to achieve it. And since we're clearly complaining about Kakashi being as good if not better than sasuke. Maybe this is what kishi has up his sleeve.


If that's true - Sasuke is due a power up.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2014)

There might be another form or development unique to Sauce- ex.  Enton: Yasaka no Magatama and Susano-o with Juugo impulses. Also still waiting for Naruto and Sasuke to do this.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys, what's stopping Kishi from giving Kakashi Totsuka? Seriously. Maybe he wants to Kakashi to play a role in sealing Kaguya as well, the reactions would be funny though


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 16, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Guys, what's stopping Kishi from giving Kakashi Totsuka? Seriously. Maybe he wants to Kakashi to play a role in sealing Kaguya as well, the reactions would be funny though



Then Itachi loses all relevance


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 17, 2014)

In that case, Kaguya's Rinnegan would nullify Totsuka.  Remember what Itachi said, "Every jutsu has a weakness."


----------



## MR T (Aug 17, 2014)

So when Hogo runs around in spirit form handing out power ups, that's rational right? That made sense?
When Minato literally managed to put him and Kushina inside Naruto so they could actually meet "inside" him, and boost him with some power up, that made sense. 

But Obito gives a power up from the spirit realm OMGHAEHWQEY?!!!  THIS MAKES NO SENSE, IT WAS ALL LOGICAL AND CONSISTENT UP TO THIS POINT

All of you should get canser.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 17, 2014)

does this explain how madara used sasuanno with no eyes?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> does this explain how madara used sasuanno with no eyes?



better this than madara having no eyes for susanoo....


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 17, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> does this explain how madara used sasuanno with no eyes?



To be honest, it was never explicitly said you needed both your eyes to use susano


----------



## IDontHateYou (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't really have a issue with Kakashi using Susanno... 

I have an issue with kakashi, a non-uchia, using PS which even Itachi (who is still considered one of the strongest Uchias) probably didn't possess. 

If Kakashi pulled out a regular, temporary susanno, I would have been okay with that.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 17, 2014)

KibaforHokage said:


> To be honest, it was never explicitly said you needed both your eyes to use susano



Really? 

No Eyes = No Dojutsu

No Doujutsu = No Sharingan

No Sharingan = No Mangekyo Sharingan

No Mangekyo Sharingan = No Sasunoo


Kishi said fuck Logic  plain and simple


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Really?
> 
> No Eyes = No Dojutsu
> 
> ...



This is pretty much the gist of it. We have to roll with it now that all you need is certain type of chakra and you can awaken the Sharingan and MS techniques.This is nothing different from Obito going to Konohamaru and giving him his chakra, Kono would have obtained the techniques as well. Remember when it was the copy wheel eye? Yeah, me too


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 18, 2014)

KibaforHokage said:


> To be honest, it was never explicitly said you needed both your eyes to use susano




Proof that Kishimoto wants to be a lawyer.  Using Susanoo did deteriorate an Uchiha's eyesight, but it was never actually cast from the eyes.




Nathan Copeland said:


> Really?
> 
> No Eyes = No Dojutsu
> 
> ...




That logic only holds true before Tobirama explained that the sharingan is just a cosmetic change to the eyes due to a change in their chakra. Since then, their power originated from their chakra and not their eyes.

And an Uchiha's eyes going blind from using Mangekyou powers becomes analogous to Orochimaru's body not being able to handle sage mode. 

People only need to keep up with the latest exposition on the Uchiha and forget previous expositions. As long as they do that, it makes sense.


----------

